# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  " MR.X " ضيف كرسي الاعتراف

## أميرة قوس النصر

عضو رائع بتعاملة ذكي باسلوبة جرئ وعرف بقدرتة على التعامل بالحاسوب والنت بشكل عام اقدم لكم بكل تواضع مستر اكس 
اهلا وسهلا بك على كرسي الاعتراف

----------


## غسان

اهلا وسهلا ربيع نور الكرسي ...

----------


## عُبادة

اهلا وسهلا ربيع

شرفتنا :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

راجعلك :SnipeR (30):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ربيع بالبداية سيرتك الذاتية بمعنى اخر من هو مستر اكس ( اكس مان )؟؟؟

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
_عضو رائع بتعاملة ذكي باسلوبة جرئ وعرف بقدرتة على التعامل بالحاسوب والنت بشكل عام اقدم لكم بكل تواضع مستر اكس 
اهلا وسهلا بك على كرسي الاعتراف
_


 مشكورة مها على التقديم الرائع ....
بس حسابك بعدين  :SnipeR (30): 
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_اهلا وسهلا ربيع نور الكرسي ..._


اهلين غسان ..
ورطتني وتريحت يا مان 
مشكور :SnipeR (30): 

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_اهلا وسهلا ربيع

شرفتنا

راجعلك
_


 اهلين عبادة 

بستناك

----------


## دموع الورد

اهلا وسهلا اكس مان

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
_ربيع بالبداية سيرتك الذاتية بمعنى اخر من هو مستر اكس ( اكس مان )؟؟؟_


تكرمي مها .... :SnipeR (30):  
الاسم : ربيع ( بكفي )
مواليد : لبنان 
تاريخ الميلاد : 14\ 8\ 1980
المؤهل العلمي : توجيهي ( علمي )
الوظيفة : في مجال الالبسة ..وفي مجال الكمبيوتر 
مكان السكن : اربد شارع الجامعة ... واربد حي القصيلة  
وفي النهاية بني ادم عادي متلي متلك مها  :SnipeR (30):  
بكفي هيك ولا بدك اشي كمان  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_اهلا وسهلا اكس مان_


 اهلين دموع الورد ..
نورتي

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

ههههههه وقعوك ربيع ...

اهلا وسهلا  :Icon31:

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_ههههههه وقعوك ربيع ...

اهلا وسهلا 
_


 اهلين احمد ...

ولله يا صاحبي  وقعوني ..

مها وزهرة وغسان  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## دموع الورد

مساء الخير ربيع

*
1- ما هي صفتك السيئة (ان وجدت) وتريد أن تتخلص منها؟؟

 2-** هل تجيد فن الطبخ ؟؟؟* 
* 

 3-  سؤال تريد طرحه على أحد الأعضاء ولكن هناك ما يمنعك؟؟

 4)ما هو نصيب هذه المحطات في حياتك

 - الزواج 
 - السفر
 - العصبية
 - الحب
 - الرياضه
 - التسامح
 - القراءة
 - الشعر 
 - الصداقة
 - الصبر

5)_لو زعلت من احد تتجاهله والا تقول له  انك زعلان منه (كيف تتصرف ) 

6- )  هل ظلمت احد ؟


 7- ما الشيء الذي فقــدته في حياتك..وبسببه..اصبح للحياة معنى اخر لديك؟

 8- شخصيه تاريخيه او عربيه او اسلاميه او عالميه.يعني شخصيه بارزه للجميع.. تتمنى مقابلتها ..ولماذا؟
 9- هل حدث يوما ما .. وصدمت بشخص.. وتبين لك بان هذا الانسان لايستحق منك العطاء؟

 10- اصعب موقف في حياتك؟ واجمل موقف بحياتك؟

 11- طفولتك كيف كانت.. ومع من كنت تحب ان تلهو؟

 12 - قدوتك في الحياة؟


13- كيف هي علاقتك بأخوتك؟ قويه.. وسط .. شبه معدومه..معدومــة ؟؟؟

 14- واخيرا.. شخصيه من شخصيات الحصن الغالي  تتمنى ان تقتبس منها 
التميز 
طيبة القلب
الابداع
المرح
التسامح
العقل


 15- احلامك وامنياتك بالحياة...هل تسعى الى تحقيقها.. ام انك تتركها مجرد احلام يصعب تحقيقها. .؟ 


 16- من من الاعضااء تنطبق عليهم هذه الاسماء

الطيب

الكتوم 

الصريح 

الصديق 

الحزين 

المرح 

الرومانسي 

الرومانسيه 

خفيف الدم 


راجعلك.
*

----------


## شمس الشتاء

برافو : :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمس الشتاء

أجوبة متميزه لاكن لاتخلو الاجابات من بعض الغموض :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## Tiem

اشكرك حبيبي احمد على صراحتك اللي تم طرحه من جهتك في الاسئلة الماضية اللي سالتك اياها .............
وطبعا في الجزء الثاني اسئلة عادية ومو عادية متمنيا منك اجوبة مثالية تمتاز بها كما امتزت باجوبتك السابقة مع تاكيدي لامتيازك دائما لانك انت الممتاز....
*السؤال الاول: في نظرك هل الرجولة انعدمت بحياتنا بالنسبة لاحمد ام هنالك نظرة اخرى في نظرك لمفهوم الرجولة العصرية مع الشمول بثقافة العيب ضده بمجتمعنا الشرقي ؟
*السؤال الثاني : العروبة وما طال الزمن عما قالته بالعروبة ومديحها هل ربما نَمر بزمن نستيقظ من سبات غيبتنا عن عروبتنا وكيف تظن ان تكون الاستيقاظ منه ؟
*السؤال الثالث :القران الكريم كتاب محمد عليه السلام.كم تحفظ منه ؟
*السؤال الرابع : احلى ما في الاردن واسوا ما فيها وبكل صراحة؟
*السؤال الخامس : ما تحب ان تسمع لصباح فخري فناني المحبوب وفنانك المفضل؟
واشكرك يا قمر على اجوبتك الصريحة مع تاكيدي لصراحتك دائما...
ودي واحترامي
تيم

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد 
_مساء الخير ربيع
 مساء الورد اهلين دموع .نازلة بعنف

1- ما هي صفتك السيئة (ان وجدت) وتريد أن تتخلص منها؟؟
 ممكن طيب كتير ...وبحب اجرب كتير ..
2- هل تجيد فن الطبخ ؟؟؟ 

 طبعا..الا الاكلات الدسمة 
3- سؤال تريد طرحه على أحد الأعضاء ولكن هناك ما يمنعك؟؟
 نعم في سؤال بس راح اخلي لبعدين 
4)ما هو نصيب هذه المحطات في حياتك

- الزواج : مش في بالي حاليا 
- السفر: جواز سفري بجيبتي دايما .السفر عندي متل النزلة على السوق 
- العصبية: بالي طويل لا ابعد الحدود . بس اذا عصبت مشكلة 
- الحب: كان صاحبي 
- الرياضه: طفولتي 
- التسامح: احلى اشي في الانسان 
- القراءة: بحب اقراء بس لالااسف ما في وقت 
- الشعر : كلام جميل اردده باستمرار .بس للاسف ما فيي وقت للمتابعة 
- الصداقة: احلى اشي في الدنيا 
- الصبر:هبة من عند الله 

5)_لو زعلت من احد تتجاهله والا تقول له انك زعلان منه (كيف تتصرف ) 
 انا صريح جداا وجريء.بس في نفس الوقت دبلوماسي وعندي اسلوب 
6- ) هل ظلمت احد ؟
 الله اعلم . ممكن 

7- ما الشيء الذي فقــدته في حياتك..وبسببه..اصبح للحياة معنى اخر لديك؟
 اشياء كتير .وبلاش احكي عنها 
8- شخصيه تاريخيه او عربيه او اسلاميه او عالميه.يعني شخصيه بارزه للجميع.. تتمنى مقابلتها ..ولماذا؟
بصراحة ما في حدا معين 
9- هل حدث يوما ما .. وصدمت بشخص.. وتبين لك بان هذا الانسان لايستحق منك العطاء؟
 نعم كتير . بس انا عندي مناعة ضد الصدمات 
10- اصعب موقف في حياتك؟ واجمل موقف بحياتك؟
 اصعب موقف .كنت على شط صور في لبنان وعم اسبح متل العالم . اجت موجة الله لا يفرجيكو . قلبتني فوقاني تحتاني وبالموت حتى قدرت اهرب منها . ومن حلاوة الروح طلعت اركض من البحر متل الغزال قد ماانا سريع

اجمل موقف : بعدو ما اجى .
11- طفولتك كيف كانت.. ومع من كنت تحب ان تلهو؟
 بحكولي اني كنت طفل صعب السيطرة عليه
12 - قدوتك في الحياة؟

 ما عندي قدوة ولا بحب اقتدي في حدا .الي شخصيتي المستقلة وعندي مبادئي واهدافي وعندي طموح.بصراحة بحب اكون انا
13- كيف هي علاقتك بأخوتك؟ قويه.. وسط .. شبه معدومه..معدومــة ؟؟؟
 ممتازة جداااا
14- واخيرا.. شخصيه من شخصيات الحصن الغالي تتمنى ان تقتبس منها 
التميز :الكل متميزين 
طيبة القلب:حسان
الابداع:حسان .ايمن حبيبي 
المرح:غسان احمد الزعبي مهدي وحسان 
التسامح:مش عارف
العقل: ما شاء الله الكل عاقلين 


15- احلامك وامنياتك بالحياة...هل تسعى الى تحقيقها.. ام انك تتركها مجرد احلام يصعب تحقيقها. .؟ 

 نعم .انا انسان لا ييأس ابدا. ان نويت على اشي بعملو .بمعنى اخر ما في عندي اشي صعب 
16- من من الاعضااء تنطبق عليهم هذه الاسماء

الطيب:حسان.زهرة.ومها(لا)

الكتوم :زهرة التوليب

الصريح :احمد ومها 

الصديق : اغلب الاعضاء اصدقائي وبعرفهم منيح 

الحزين :مش عارف

المرح :مهدي . غسان .احمد . وحسان 

الرومانسي : قصدك الحبيب عطوفة حسان ومستر مهدي 

الرومانسيه :مش عارف

خفيف الدم : كلهم دمهم خفيف ما شاء الله 


راجعلك.

بستناكي 
_

----------


## زهره التوليب

طبعا حابه ارحب بعطوفتك...ربيع بيك...
نور الكرسي..وانا شخصيا كنت حابه كثير انك تشرفنا ونتعرف عليك اكثر :Icon31: 

سؤالي الاول:

افرض انك تعرضت لازمه ما(لاسمح الله)...ومالقيت مهرب الا صديق تشكيله... رح تلاقي هذا الشخص الي توثق فيه وتشكيله بسهوله؟؟ام انه من الصعب انك توثق بحد؟؟

وعلى افتراض انك وجدته...وحكيت معه... وأمنت اله...وصدقته...بعدين اكتشفت انه استغل ثقتك وطيبتك لغايه في نفسه...شو رح تكون رده فعلك؟؟؟


بعرف رح تحكيلي صعب يصير معي هالشي...بس انا بحكيلك افرض صار....

بانتظار اجابتك
وراجعلك باسئله جديده ان شاء الله :Db465236ff:

----------


## ملحم انا

تحياتي للجميع 


  سؤالي : لماذا التقليد الاعمى بين الشباب والصبايا في مجتمعنالعربي ؟

                 لماذا بتعدنا عن القيم والعادات التي تربطنا في مجتمعنا العربي ؟

                       "  ارجو الرد من كلا الجنسين "

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

مرحباغ ربيع باشا كيفك 

اسئلتي خفيفة ومش ورا بعض 

- شو رأيك بالمنتدى

- شو اكتر فصل بفصول السنة بتحبوو...؟

-مين العضو اللي تعجبك مواضيعه؟

-ايش رايك بالديناميكه الكهربائيه؟

-ايش رأيك بالديكتاتوريه والديموقراطية؟ وبشو بذكروك :Smile: ؟

-ايش رأيك بظاهره تبخرالماء؟؟ سؤال زنخ...ههه :Smile:  :Smile:  :Icon31:  :Icon31: 

- من تعطي صاااحب اطيب قلب بالمنتدى؟ 

-اذا اردت ان تعتذر من اشخااص بهذا المنتدى من هم ؟

-احب الاسماء اليك ؟بنت ؟ولد؟

-متى أحسست بأنك اضعف مخلوق على وجه الأرض؟؟

-لمن تعطي هذه المسميات :
القلم الذهبي
فارض احترامه
شهادة تقدير 
قلبه أبيض
كتاب مفتوح

لمن تهدي الاآتي:

ورده حمراء...

وسام تميز...

لوحه فنيه...

قصيدهـ...

-كلمة توجهها لي ؟

-حط اسم عضو مكان الفراغات ههههه 

عضو عصبي :

عضو عجوز :

عضو ترتاح له :

عضويعجبك ردها :

عضو هادئ :

عضو تحس انه متابع لك :

عضو تتابع مواضيعه :

عضو عاجبك اسمه المستعار :

عضو تحسي انه اسمه المستعار غريب :

عضو تبي تعرف معنى اسمه المستعار :

عضو يحب الموسيقي :

عضو ودك تشوفه من المنتدى:

عضو تهديلوه اغنية 00

عضو يحب الرسم :

عضو تحس انه غامض :

عضو تحس انه واضح :

عضو فرفوش :

عضو حزين :

عضو صعب التعامل معه :

عضو مرعب:

عضو يحب الالعاب :

عضو كسلان :

عضو متحفظ :

عضو متسامح :

عضو لا تعجبك ردوده:

عضو حساس :

عضو قوي الشخصية :

عضو صبور:

عضو يرفع الضغط :

عضو رومنسي :

عضو سهل التعامل معه :

عضو تتمنى معرفة اسمه الحقيقي :

عضو نشيط جدا:

عضو منظم و مرتب :

عضو كوميدي : 

عضو بدك تضربه :

عضو محب للإثارة

عضو بدك تشوفه :


بس تخلصهم بكتبلك غيرهم يا مان 

صح شو رأيك باللي بدبل بنت وبفتح فيها ... ؟؟ :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MR.X 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد 
> مساء الخير ربيع
>  مساء الورد اهلين دموع .نازلة بعنف
> 
> 1- ما هي صفتك السيئة (ان وجدت) وتريد أن تتخلص منها؟؟
>  ممكن طيب كتير ...وبحب اجرب كتير ..
> ...


  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

شكرا لاجوبتك ربيع

وراجع.... :Db465236ff:

----------


## M.Ballack

مهدي شوي شوي
راح تهلكه

----------


## M.Ballack

صباح الخير ربيع
اهلا وسهلا فيك على الكرسي


ربيع كم سؤال صغير



من متى وانت بتشتغل بالهكر

وكيف اجت على بالك الفكره


يا ترى اخذت منك وقت حتى تعلمتها 


احلى شي بحياتك 


واكثر شي بخليك تعصب



سلام

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_طبعا حابه ارحب بعطوفتك...ربيع بيك...
نور الكرسي..وانا شخصيا كنت حابه كثير انك تشرفنا ونتعرف عليك اكثر
 مشكورة عمتو زهرة على الترحيب ... طبعا انتي اكتر وحدة مبسوطة علشان انا على الكرسي سؤالي الاول:

افرض انك تعرضت لازمه ما(لاسمح الله)...ومالقيت مهرب الا صديق تشكيله... رح تلاقي هذا الشخص الي توثق فيه وتشكيله بسهوله؟؟ام انه من الصعب انك توثق بحد؟؟

وعلى افتراض انك وجدته...وحكيت معه... وأمنت اله...وصدقته...بعدين اكتشفت انه استغل ثقتك وطيبتك لغايه في نفسه...شو رح تكون رده فعلك؟؟؟


بعرف رح تحكيلي صعب يصير معي هالشي...بس انا بحكيلك افرض صار....

بانتظار اجابتك

راح اجاوبك بالمختصر .. انا بعرف اختار اصحابي منيح كتير ..ومستحيل انو صاحبي يستغل طيبتي .. متل ما حكتلك انا بعرف اختار اصحابي منيح وما بحط صقتي في اي حد ..
بعدي الصاحب الو على صاحبو 99 زلة متل ما بحكو .

بعدين اكبر غلط انو  اتعامل مع صاحبي بحساسية زايدة .واذا انا ما غرشت عن صاحبي وصاحبي غرش عني .. لا يعتبر صاحب ..
اكيد فهمتيني زهرة وراجعلك باسئله جديده ان شاء الله
بستناكي عمتو زهرة بتنوري في اي وقت 
_

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مهدي شطناوي 
_مرحباغ ربيع باشا كيفك 
 اهلين مستر مهدي بيك افندي
اسئلتي خفيفة ومش ورا بعض 
 مش مبين 
- شو رأيك بالمنتدى
 كتير حلو وبعتبرو محطة ثابتة في عالم الانترنت 
- شو اكتر فصل بفصول السنة بتحبوو...؟
 الربيع اكيد 
-مين العضو اللي تعجبك مواضيعه؟
 اغلب الاعضاء 
-ايش رايك بالديناميكه الكهربائيه؟
 متل ما هور رائيي في طبقة الاوزون
-ايش رأيك بالديكتاتوريه والديموقراطية؟ وبشو بذكروك؟
 شو بعرفني ... بدي اسئلة اصعب من هيك 
-ايش رأيك بظاهره تبخرالماء؟؟ سؤال زنخ...ههه
 هاي الحصة بالذات كنت هارب منها ايام المدرسة 
- من تعطي صاااحب اطيب قلب بالمنتدى؟ 
 حسان ...الله يعينو بعدو مستحملنا 
-اذا اردت ان تعتذر من اشخااص بهذا المنتدى من هم ؟
 ما في حداااا
-احب الاسماء اليك ؟بنت ؟ولد؟
 بيسو ... سارة 
-متى أحسست بأنك اضعف مخلوق على وجه الأرض؟؟
 الحمدلله ما اجاني هاد الشعور ...
-لمن تعطي هذه المسميات :
القلم الذهبي: اكيد الشاعر حسان القضاء .. ومحمد قسايمة .. واحلام 
فارض احترامه: زهرة التوليب .
شهادة تقدير : ايمن صديقي 
قلبه أبيض:مع انو عندها شوي جنان بس قلبها ابيض وطيوبة  ( اكيد مها )
كتاب مفتوح: ما اعتقد انو في حدا هون عبارة عن كتاب مفتوح .. كلهم كتومين 

لمن تهدي الاآتي:

ورده حمراء... اكيد لا ابو القميص الاحمر  ( غسان صديقي )

وسام تميز... للاخ حسان على ادارتك الحكيمة 

لوحه فنيه...لا امي في عيد الام 

قصيدهـ... لفلسطين 
-كلمة توجهها لي ؟
 وشرفي اني بحبك يا مان 
-حط اسم عضو مكان الفراغات ههههه 

عضو عصبي :ما في غير مها 

عضو عجوز :شكلي انا اكبر واحد هون 

عضو ترتاح له :محمد العزام ...وايمن .. وحسان ... وغسان 

عضويعجبك ردها :سوسن 

عضو هادئ :محمد العزام 

عضو تحس انه متابع لك :الله اعلم 

عضو تتابع مواضيعه :بصراحة ... ولا حدا 

عضو عاجبك اسمه المستعار :دموع الورد 

عضو تحسي انه اسمه المستعار غريب :اميرة قوس النصر ( من وين جايبيتو مها )

عضو تبي تعرف معنى اسمه المستعار :ما في حدا معين 

عضو يحب الموسيقي :اتوقع غسان وزهرة ومهدي علشان عامل شعرك كريزي ( اكيد من الصوت العالي )

عضو ودك تشوفه من المنتدى:ايمن 

عضو تهديلوه اغنية 0 الاغنية هي على البال لمحمد عبدو والعضو مش راح احكيلك 

عضو يحب الرسم :   اكيد اصغر عضوة في المنتدى حلا اخت مها  شكلها امورة مع اني ما تهاوشت معها ولا مرة بعدني 

عضو تحس انه غامض :زهرة التوليب 

عضو تحس انه واضح :عبادة .واحمد الزعبي . ومهدي 

عضو فرفوش :ما شاء الله كتار 

عضو حزين :ولله ما بعرف يا مهدي 

عضو صعب التعامل معه :ما اعتقد انو في حدا من هاي النوعية هون 

عضو مرعب:كمان ما في حدا بخوف 

عضو يحب الالعاب :اكيد سكوربيو 

عضو كسلان :في اكم مشرف نايمين 

عضو متحفظ :ما بعرف 

عضو متسامح :حسان قلبك كبير . ولا كان كحشنا من زمان وسكر المنتدى وشافلو شغلة تانية 

عضو لا تعجبك ردوده:في ناس بش مش راح احكي 

عضو حساس :ما شاء الله اغلبكو حساسين 

عضو قوي الشخصية : حلا مشرفة الحانة ...سوسن .زهرة ... بحب شخصيتهم 

عضو صبور:زهرة 

عضو يرفع الضغط : بلاش يزعل او تزعل 

عضو رومنسي :ملك الرومنسية  حسان  ( انا جاي فيك اليوم يا مان )

عضو سهل التعامل معه : ما بتعدو عدد اصابع اليد 

عضو تتمنى معرفة اسمه الحقيقي : لما هو بدو يحكيلي شو اسمو الحقيقي بحكي لحالو  اكيد فهم.....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

عضو نشيط جدا: زهرة التوليب .. الله يعطيكي العافية .. غسان كمان مش ملحق ...مها كمان ..وحسان الفضل الكبير الك اكيد ... وعبادة كمان 

عضو منظم و مرتب :سوسن 

عضو كوميدي : جماعة التريكس يا مان ... اكيد بتعرفهم  
عضو بدك تضربه:  انت اول واحد 

عضو محب للإثارة.... مشكلجي ... اكيد غسان علشان ورطني بالكرسي ..  انا في البيت ما بقعد هيك قعدة 

عضو بدك تشوفه :  ايمن صديقي .. ترجع بالسلامة 


بس تخلصهم بكتبلك غيرهم يا مان 
 

صح شو رأيك باللي بدبل بنت وبفتح فيها ... ؟؟


هاد اسلوب جديد شو بعرفك فيه انت 
يعني قاعدة ربيع   احسن 
مهدي ديليت واغنور من الايميل ومن التلفون ومن لائحة الاصدقاء 
_

----------


## غسان

_له له انا مشكلجي .. _ 

_يسلموا على الورده يا سيدي .._

----------


## mylife079

مبروك الكرسي ربيع 

من انت ؟؟

بماذا تفكر ؟؟

ما امنيتك؟؟

الى ماذا تسعى في حياتك ؟؟

وشكرا

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MR.X 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
> طبعا حابه ارحب بعطوفتك...ربيع بيك...
> نور الكرسي..وانا شخصيا كنت حابه كثير انك تشرفنا ونتعرف عليك اكثر
>  مشكورة عمتو زهرة على الترحيب ... طبعا انتي اكتر وحدة مبسوطة علشان انا على الكرسي سؤالي الاول:
> 
> افرض انك تعرضت لازمه ما(لاسمح الله)...ومالقيت مهرب الا صديق تشكيله... رح تلاقي هذا الشخص الي توثق فيه وتشكيله بسهوله؟؟ام انه من الصعب انك توثق بحد؟؟
> ...


شكرا ربيع على اجابتك... بس انا مش معك بمبدأ ال99 زله...لان الصداقه لازم تكون على اساس الاحترام اول شي..هاي وجهه نظري طبعا..
المهم ..استناني باسئله جديده...انا ماصدقت شفتك هون  :Db465236ff: 
وهاد سؤال عالماشي:

قبل فتره وبالدردشه انت كنت بتحكي معي ...وحكيت ان ثلثين بنات الاردن رجال...ممكن توضحلي وجهه نظرك..بس لاتنسى ان الصبايا كلهم رح يشوفو الحوار :Db465236ff:

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة M.Ballack  
_صباح الخير ربيع
اهلا وسهلا فيك على الكرسي


ربيع كم سؤال صغير



من متى وانت بتشتغل بالهكر

وكيف اجت على بالك الفكره


يا ترى اخذت منك وقت حتى تعلمتها 


احلى شي بحياتك 


واكثر شي بخليك تعصب



سلام
_


 اهلين صديقي بس اعذرني مش راح ارد على اسئلتك ... علشان للاسف ما بعرف مين انت

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_له له انا مشكلجي ..  

يسلموا على الورده يا سيدي .._



  :Db465236ff:  مش دايما بس على دوري صرت مشكلجي  :Db465236ff: 
حبيبي غسان

----------


## غسان

لا رد رد ربيع الزلمه منا وفينا بس انته مش عارفه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MR.X  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
له له انا مشكلجي ..   

يسلموا على الورده يا سيدي .. 



 مش دايما بس على دوري صرت مشكلجي 
حبيبي غسان_ 



  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## MR.X

:Eh S(2): اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079  
_مبروك الكرسي ربيع 
الله يبارك فيك يامان .. عقبالك

من انت ؟؟
شو بلشنا نقلب على بعض 
قبل شوي كنت عندي . بطلت تعرفني هسا 

بماذا تفكر ؟؟
بفكر كيف اني اخلص من هاي الورطة يا مان  
ما امنيتك؟؟
اسافر وما راجع  
الى ماذا تسعى في حياتك ؟؟
الى الاستقرار  

وشكرا
نورت يا مان حبيبي انت_

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان 					 
> _لا رد رد ربيع الزلمه منا وفينا بس انته مش عارفه_


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_شكرا ربيع على اجابتك... بس انا مش معك بمبدأ ال99 زله...لان الصداقه لازم تكون على اساس الاحترام اول شي..هاي وجهه نظري طبعا.._
_وجهات نظر زهرة_ 

_المهم ..استناني باسئله جديده...انا ماصدقت شفتك هون_ 
_ مبسوطة كتير  خدي راحتك عمتو_ 
_وهاد سؤال عالماشي:_


قبل فتره وبالدردشه انت كنت بتحكي معي ...وحكيت ان ثلثين بنات الاردن رجال...ممكن توضحلي وجهه نظرك..بس لاتنسى ان الصبايا كلهم رح يشوفو الحوار :Db465236ff: 
*طبعا انا بعدني عند كلامي ..*
*انا بحكي بحكم عملي وتعاملي مع نسبة كبيرة من البنات .. فعلا انو كتير من البنات فيهم مواصفات الرجال واكتر ..*
_بتشوفي البنت من بعيد ما شاء الله عليها بتجنن وما احلاها . بس لما تحكي  بترمي الكلام متل الدبش  بحس حالي عم احكي مع واحد صاحبي .__وفي بنات ما شاء الله بتكون ماشية هي وخطيبها او جوزها  بخربط فيهم وبقعد افكر مين الزلمة ومين المرء..._
_وفي بنات بتسمع صوتهم على التلفون بتحسها ملاك طاهر وشوتها مليان احاسيس ومشاعر . بس لما تشوفها ما بتفرقها عن كنترول باص الرمثا.__ما حدا يزعل مني انا صريح وسيرة وانفتحت .._

*بس كمان في  نسبة من البنات اسم الله عليهم ما منقدر نحكي عليهم كلمة .*
_ولا تفكر في كمان متير شباب متل هيك نوعية  بتشوفي ما شي بالشارع هو واختو  بتخربطي بينهم ومين منهم الانثى_

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_لا رد رد ربيع الزلمه منا وفينا بس انته مش عارفه_ 


  :Db465236ff:  شكلو من جماعتنا يا غسان  :Db465236ff:   يعني متخفي ولا بلعب طميمة  :Db465236ff: 
يا سيدي على ضمانتك تكرم  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MR.X 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
> شكرا ربيع على اجابتك... بس انا مش معك بمبدأ ال99 زله...لان الصداقه لازم تكون على اساس الاحترام اول شي..هاي وجهه نظري طبعا..
> وجهات نظر زهرة 
> 
> المهم ..استناني باسئله جديده...انا ماصدقت شفتك هون 
>  مبسوطة كتير  خدي راحتك عمتو 
> ...



ماشي في هيك ناس...بس النسبه قليله..وكمان انت بتبالغ كتير...بالعكس انا شايفه المعظم ..بالشارع ..بالجامعه ..معظم البنات مايعيين بزياده وبتصنعوا

نهايته  :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة M.Ballack  
_صباح الخير ربيع_
_صباح النور يا متخفي انت_ 
_اهلا وسهلا فيك على الكرسي_
_اهلين فيك_ 

_ربيع كم سؤال صغير_

_تفضل عطوفتك_ 

_من متى وانت بتشتغل بالهكر_
_من زمان_ 
_وكيف اجت على بالك الفكره_
_ هواية وحب فضول_ 
_يا ترى اخذت منك وقت حتى تعلمتها_ 
_ طبعا ... مش بسهولة ...بدها متابعة وممارسة واهم اشي التجربة_ 
_احلى شي بحياتك_ 
_ الله يرضى عليك يا ربيع ( اسمعها من امي كل يوم الصبح )_
_واكثر شي بخليك تعصب_

_ مشراح احكيلك ... سر بفضل اخلي لنفسي_ 


سلام_نورت يا متخفي_

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_ماشي في هيك ناس...بس النسبه قليله..وكمان انت بتبالغ كتير...بالعكس انا شايفه المعظم ..بالشارع ..بالجامعه ..معظم البنات مايعيين بزياده وبتصنعوا

نهايته  
_


  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
انتي ليش متدايقة كتير وبتشدي على حالك طيب  :Db465236ff: 
انتي بعدك ما شفتي اشي  :Db465236ff: 

شو رايك تداومي معي يومين في المحل علشان تشوفي بعينك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				     اقتباس:
                                                                      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MR.X                      
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
ماشي في هيك ناس...بس النسبه قليله..وكمان انت بتبالغ كتير...بالعكس انا شايفه المعظم ..بالشارع ..بالجامعه ..معظم البنات مايعيين بزياده وبتصنعوا

نهايته  



 
انتي ليش متدايقة كتير وبتشدي على حالك طيب 
انتي بعدك ما شفتي اشي 

شو رايك تداومي معي يومين في المحل علشان تشوفي بعينك_ 

لا والله مش مدايقه ...بالعكس :Db465236ff: 
بس حاسيتك ناوي تزعلني  :Eh S(2):  وانا بقدرش على زعل حالي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_اقتباس:
                                                 اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MR.X  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
ماشي في هيك ناس...بس النسبه قليله..وكمان انت بتبالغ كتير...بالعكس انا شايفه المعظم ..بالشارع ..بالجامعه ..معظم البنات مايعيين بزياده وبتصنعوا

نهايته  




انتي ليش متدايقة كتير وبتشدي على حالك طيب 
انتي بعدك ما شفتي اشي  
شو رايك تداومي معي يومين في المحل علشان تشوفي بعينك  

لا والله مش مدايقه ...بالعكس
بس حاسيتك ناوي تزعلني  وانا بقدرش على زعل حالي 
_


 له يا زهرة  :Db465236ff:  انتي بتعرفي اني ما بقدر على زعلك  :SnipeR (30): 
انتي عمتو  :Db465236ff:

----------


## MR.X

زهرة خلصت النص ساعة ...
عندي دوام بكير بكرة ..


يلا تصبحو على خير 
بشوفكو بكرة ان شاء الله

----------


## M.Ballack

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
> _شكرا ربيع على اجابتك... بس انا مش معك بمبدأ ال99 زله...لان الصداقه لازم تكون على اساس الاحترام اول شي..هاي وجهه نظري طبعا.._
> _وجهات نظر زهرة_ 
> 
> _المهم ..استناني باسئله جديده...انا ماصدقت شفتك هون_ 
> _ مبسوطة كتير  خدي راحتك عمتو_ 
> _وهاد سؤال عالماشي:_
> 
> ...




شو مالو كنترول الرمثا
من شو بشكي  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## M.Ballack

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
> _لا رد رد ربيع الزلمه منا وفينا بس انته مش عارفه_ 
> 
> 
>   شكلو من جماعتنا يا غسان   يعني متخفي ولا بلعب طميمة 
> يا سيدي على ضمانتك تكرم




 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
ربيع ضمان
يا سيدي جاوب وانت مرتاح يا مان

----------


## M.Ballack

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة M.Ballack  
> _صباح الخير ربيع
> اهلا وسهلا فيك على الكرسي
> 
> 
> ربيع كم سؤال صغير
> 
> 
> ...





يا مان جاوب
لازم تعرفني حتى تجاوب
اسئله وبتنطرح  


بعدين لما تبعث رساله لواحد بدك منو شغله
امسح شوية رسائل من عندك عشان يجيك الرد

----------


## إبن الحجاز

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع الطيب

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MR.X 
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079 
مبروك الكرسي ربيع 
الله يبارك فيك يامان .. عقبالك


من انت ؟؟
شو بلشنا نقلب على بعض 
قبل شوي كنت عندي . بطلت تعرفني هسا 

بماذا تفكر ؟؟
بفكر كيف اني اخلص من هاي الورطة يا مان 


ما امنيتك؟؟
اسافر وما راجع 


الى ماذا تسعى في حياتك ؟؟
الى الاستقرار 


وشكرا
نورت يا مان حبيبي انت 





_


 الورطة ما خلصت ربيع 

احكيلي عن حالك شوي......

شو بتحب ؟

مين بتحب ؟

اكثر شخصيه أثرت فيك خارج المنتدى وداخل المنتدى ...

شو ابرز اهتماماتك ؟

طبيعة شغلك ...  جاوب وانت ساكت 

متى ناوي تستقر؟ كمان جاوب وانت ساكت ....

طبختك المفضلة ...



ان شاء الله تكون اسئلتي خفيفه عليك .... 

اعطيني رايك ...

بالتوفيق ربيع

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة M.Ballack 					 
> _يا مان جاوب
> لازم تعرفني حتى تجاوب
> اسئله وبتنطرح  
> 
> 
> بعدين لما تبعث رساله لواحد بدك منو شغله
> امسح شوية رسائل من عندك عشان يجيك الرد_


 :Db465236ff:  معلش اعذره..هو بعرفش كيف يشطب الرسائل  :Db465236ff:

----------


## MR.X

> معلش اعذره..هو بعرفش كيف يشطب الرسائل


 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :Db465236ff:

----------


## المتميزة

اول شي اهلين وسهلين فيك عالكرسي
وسؤالي هو شو معنى اسمك ومن هو x 
وثاني سؤال هو ان تعرف نفسك في كلمتين ؟

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079  
_اقتباس:_
_المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MR.X_ 
_اقتباس:_


_المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079_ 


_مبروك الكرسي ربيع 

الله يبارك فيك يامان .. عقبالك


_



_من انت ؟؟
شو بلشنا نقلب على بعض 
قبل شوي كنت عندي . بطلت تعرفني هسا_ 



_بماذا تفكر ؟؟

بفكر كيف اني اخلص من هاي الورطة يا مان 

_




_ما امنيتك؟؟

اسافر وما راجع 

_




_الى ماذا تسعى في حياتك ؟؟

الى الاستقرار 

_




_وشكرا_


_نورت يا مان حبيبي انت_ 









_الورطة ما خلصت ربيع_ _ مبسوط كتير حضرتك_ _احكيلي عن حالك شوي......__ بني ادم عادي جدااا ... بحب السفر وبحب الليل والسهر ... بموت بلمة الشباب والسهرات الحلوة_ _وبحب نكش المخ ...وبعجبك بالغش بلعبة التريكس_ _شو بتحب ؟__ السفر والسهر والليل احلى صديق الي_ _مين بتحب ؟__بصراحة وبعيد عن العائلة .. ما بحب حدا بمعنى الحب_ 
_اكثر شخصيه أثرت فيك خارج المنتدى وداخل المنتدى ...__ ولا حداااا_ _شو ابرز اهتماماتك ؟__ طبعا المعروف عني اني هاوي كمبيوتر ومحترف في مجال الانترنت ...__بس المخفي اعظم  ولا تشد كتير في هيك اسئلة_ _طبيعة شغلك ... جاوب وانت ساكت_ _ بياع البسة_ _متى ناوي تستقر؟ كمان جاوب وانت ساكت ....__ بصراح بتمنى .. بس مش ناوي_ _طبختك المفضلة ...__ بصراحة ما باكل اشي اسمو طبيخ بالمرة وبكل انواعه وكل اشي بتعلق فيهو واي اشي بخصو .._

_ان شاء الله تكون اسئلتي خفيفه عليك ...._ _ ماشاء الله عليك_ _اعطيني رايك ...__ بتجنن_ _بالتوفيق ربيع_ 
_نورت يا مان_

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المتميزة  
_اول شي اهلين وسهلين فيك عالكرسي_
_اهلين فيكي ... نورتي_ 
_وسؤالي هو شو معنى اسمك ومن هو x_ 
_اكس ... انا ... ومعنى اسمي برتبط في موقف معين صار معي .. صعب اوضحلك اكتر من هيك .._
وثاني سؤال هو ان تعرف نفسك في كلمتين ؟
*انسان عادي ..*
___في مجال استعين بصديق_ 


*نورتي ..*_بالمناسبة .... توقيعك حلو_

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة M.Ballack  
_شو مالو كنترول الرمثا
من شو بشكي 
_


  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  بجنن

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة M.Ballack  
_يا مان جاوب
لازم تعرفني حتى تجاوب
اسئله وبتنطرح 


بعدين لما تبعث رساله لواحد بدك منو شغله
امسح شوية رسائل من عندك عشان يجيك الرد
_


 على راسي يا مان  :Db465236ff: 

مبروك النيو لوك الجديد  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

مرحبا ربيع
كيف حالك؟
شو اخبارك؟
طمني مبسوط؟ مرتاح؟ اهم شي تكون مرتاح  :Db465236ff: 
لقيت هالاختبار وقلت اجربه عليك  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff: 

1 – فماذا لو كنت في طريقك لتحصيل مليون دولار والوقت يضيق عليك وان لم تذهب في الموعب سوف يضيع عيك المليون دولار وفي طريقك رأيت طفل صدمته سيارة وينزف بشده وبقوة فهل ستتوقف لإنقاذ الطفل أم ستواصل طريقك مبررأ تصرفك أن قد يمر عليه أخر وينقذه ؟ 

2- ماذا لو كنت في المستشفى وجاء احدهم ليقول لك أنت الوحيد القادر على إنقاذ طفل بتبرعك له بجزء من كبدك ونسبه نجاح العملية للمتبرع والمتبرع له 50 % هل ستتبرع وتجري العملية ؟ 



3- فرضاً فرضاَ لو ترجاك إنسان يتألم طول الوقت ولا أمل لشفاءه وسوف يموت بحسب الإطباء وترجاك هذا الإنسان إن تفصل الأجهزه الطبية عنه من اجل ان يموت بسلام فهو سيموت سيموت ولكن بعد ان يتألم ويتألم هل ستفعل هل ستفصل الإجهزة عنه ؟ 



4–ا فرضا لو كنت تعشق زوجك وأصيب هذا الزوج ( الزوج يشير للمذكر والمؤنث في نفس الوقت) بالشلل وطلب منك الإنقصال لأنه لم يعد قادر على إن تكون يكون زوج كاملاُ هل ستنفصل أم تتحمل  ؟ 

5- ماذا لو أكتشفت أنك تحب حبيبة صاحبك الروح بالروح وتعرف إن حبيبة ما تناسب له وقد يفشل في زواجه منها بنسبه كبيرة وتلقيت إشارات من حبيبة صاحبك من إنها احتمال تحبك ؟ فهل تسرقها  ؟ 


 طبعا بتقدر انك ماتجاوب...الك الحريه بالنهايه  :Smile:  واتحملني شوي :Db465236ff: 
رح ارجعلك اكييييييييييد بكمان كمشه من الاسئله  :Db465236ff: 
حظ موفق

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Icon31: رحبا ربيع لاحظ انة ما حطيت اسئلة مش مشان اشي بس قلت  بدها اسئلة نقشت مخ المهم ................
كيفك !
 :Icon31: شو اكثر موقف حصل بالمنتدى حسيت حالك تسرعت بالحكم علية !
 :Icon31: لمين بتوجة الكلمات التالية 
شكر 
عتب 
محبة 
كرة 
امل 
تحية 
تضحية 
اسكت بالله عليك
طيب 
 :Icon31:  من هو ربيع وقت العصبية !
 :Icon31: هل تعتبرني عصبية !

 :Icon31: منتدى الحصن ما هو بالنسبة لربيع !
 :Icon31: من اكثر حد بتتهاوش معه هون !
 :Icon31: هل تعتبر نفسك مستهدف من قبل اصحاب الكار الاخرين !(الهكر )
 :Icon31: من ناحية تقنية بنقدر ندخل على ايميل حد وننسخة ايملاتة من دون ما يحس الشخص الثاني وهو فاتح ايميلة مع العلم انة الشخص الثاني مش قليل من ناحية هكر !
 :Icon31: اكثر موقع غلبك لحتى اخترقتة !
راجعلك بس بلشت المحاضرة  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## drlovely

هل تقبل صداقت جنسيات اخرى غير جنسية وطنك ؟
ماهى اهم هواياتك ؟
من اللذي دعاك الى هذا المنتدى؟وليش استمريت فية حتى الان؟
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## غير مسجل

مرحبا ، حابب اسالك ، كيف تعلمت شغلة الهاكر ؟ 

                              و ايمتا بلشت تتعلم ؟
                               و كان في الك معلم هاكر كمان ؟

----------


## keana

ولا شي

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

نور الكرسي يا ربيع
مع انها متأخرة
راجعة بالاسئلة يوم الثلاثاء

سلام

----------


## Tiem

والله على راسي حبيبي ربيع نور الكرسي وما نقصر باذن الله بالاسئلة كلها حلاوة واستنانا كام يوم لحتى ازبطلي كم سؤال في بالي والله يثبتك في الاسئلة
تحياتي وودي
تيم

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MR.X  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
شكرا ربيع على اجابتك... بس انا مش معك بمبدأ ال99 زله...لان الصداقه لازم تكون على اساس الاحترام اول شي..هاي وجهه نظري طبعا..
وجهات نظر زهرة 

المهم ..استناني باسئله جديده...انا ماصدقت شفتك هون 
 مبسوطة كتير  خدي راحتك عمتو 
وهاد سؤال عالماشي:


قبل فتره وبالدردشه انت كنت بتحكي معي ...وحكيت ان ثلثين بنات الاردن رجال...ممكن توضحلي وجهه نظرك..بس لاتنسى ان الصبايا كلهم رح يشوفو الحوار
طبعا انا بعدني عند كلامي ..
انا بحكي بحكم عملي وتعاملي مع نسبة كبيرة من البنات .. فعلا انو كتير من البنات فيهم مواصفات الرجال واكتر ..

بتشوفي البنت من بعيد ما شاء الله عليها بتجنن وما احلاها . بس لما تحكي  بترمي الكلام متل الدبش  بحس حالي عم احكي مع واحد صاحبي .
وفي بنات ما شاء الله بتكون ماشية هي وخطيبها او جوزها  بخربط فيهم وبقعد افكر مين الزلمة ومين المرء... 

وفي بنات بتسمع صوتهم على التلفون بتحسها ملاك طاهر وشوتها مليان احاسيس ومشاعر . بس لما تشوفها ما بتفرقها عن كنترول باص الرمثا.
ما حدا يزعل مني انا صريح وسيرة وانفتحت .. 

بس كمان في نسبة من البنات اسم الله عليهم ما منقدر نحكي عليهم كلمة .

ولا تفكر في كمان متير شباب متل هيك نوعية  بتشوفي ما شي بالشارع هو واختو  بتخربطي بينهم ومين منهم الانثى 



_


 اجيت فينا يا معلم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
> _اجيت فينا يا معلم
> _


فعلا اجيت فينا يا معلم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

كالعاد و كأول سؤال يطرحه اي اربداوي على اي شخص :Db465236ff: 

من وين انت؟ :Icon31: 


الحصن :Db465236ff: ؟شو رأيك فيها لما اجيت عليها مع اني ما قعدت معاك قعده حلوه بس لازمنا وحده؟ :Db465236ff: 


ايش نوع تلفون؟و ايش خطك؟و ايش نغمة تلفونك؟




هل انت عاطفي ام عقلاني؟




اخر مره بكيت؟و ليش؟



اخر مره ضحكت؟و ليش؟




ترتيبك بين أخوتك؟


ايش هي الصفات المهمه الي لازم تكون باي شخص حتى يصبح صديقك؟





احلى 5 اغاني عربيه بحياتك؟و كذلك 5 اغاني اجنبيه؟



كلمات توصف بها ربيع ؟ :Icon31: 


كنت موجود يوم الامسيه الشعريه؟ :Icon31: 


متى سجلت في المنتدى؟ :Icon31: 


ايش رأيك بالمنتدى؟ :Icon31: 


ممكن تبتعد عن المنتدى؟ :Icon31: انا طبعاً لأ :Db465236ff: حتى لو كحشتني الاداره :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


الي فات مات و ما تنفع كلمة يا ريت................لمن تهديها :Icon31: 


ايش رأيك بالشعر؟بتكتب؟ :Icon31: 


شاعرك المفضل؟ :Icon31: من هو؟ :Icon31: 


مين من الاعضاء ما قعدت معاه قعده حلوه و نفسك تقعد معاه؟


رح اذكر بعض الاعضاء و انت اوصفه بكلمه او عدة كلمات؟


حسان القضاه

غسان

ابو محمد(احمد الزعبي)

العالي عالي

ايمن

مها

سوسن

عباده

عمار القسايمه

محمد القسايمه

معاذ ملحم

محمد حوريه

محمد العزام

حلم حياتي

ashrafwater

m7md

ايات قاسم

زهرة المطر

زهرة التوليب

خالد الجنيدي

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_فعلا اجيت فينا يا معلم_


 عليها حق عرب هاي الكلمه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب 
_مرحبا ربيع_
_مرحبتين ونص وعافيه_ 
_كيف حالك؟_
_كتير تمام اليوم والبال فاضي( يلا شدي حيلك )_
_شو اخبارك؟_ 
_طمني عال العال_ 
_مبسوط؟ مرتاح؟ اهم شي تكون مرتاح_ 
_كلو تمام عمتو_ 
_لقيت هالاختبار وقلت اجربه عليك  _ 
_حاسس حالي فأر تجارب_  
_1 – فماذا لو كنت في طريقك لتحصيل مليون دولار والوقت يضيق عليك وان لم تذهب في الموعب سوف يضيع عيك المليون دولار وفي طريقك رأيت طفل صدمته سيارة وينزف بشده وبقوة فهل ستتوقف لإنقاذ الطفل أم ستواصل طريقك مبررأ تصرفك أن قد يمر عليه أخر وينقذه ؟_
_اشي اكيد بوقف وبنقذو.. ما في اي مشكلة_  
_2- ماذا لو كنت في المستشفى وجاء احدهم ليقول لك أنت الوحيد القادر على إنقاذ طفل بتبرعك له بجزء من كبدك ونسبه نجاح العملية للمتبرع والمتبرع له 50 % هل ستتبرع وتجري العملية ؟_  
_كمان بتبرع وبعمل العملية . لا تخافي قلبي قوي والاعمار بيد الله_  
_3- فرضاً فرضاَ لو ترجاك إنسان يتألم طول الوقت ولا أمل لشفاءه وسوف يموت بحسب الإطباء وترجاك هذا الإنسان إن تفصل الأجهزه الطبية عنه من اجل ان يموت بسلام فهو سيموت سيموت ولكن بعد ان يتألم ويتألم هل ستفعل هل ستفصل الإجهزة عنه ؟_  
_طبعا بفصل الاجهزة وبريحو من الالم الي بدو يواجهو ...ومنو ريحنا العالم من شرو_  
_4–ا فرضا لو كنت تعشق زوجك وأصيب هذا الزوج ( الزوج يشير للمذكر والمؤنث في نفس الوقت) بالشلل وطلب منك الإنقصال لأنه لم يعد قادر على إن تكون يكون زوج كاملاُ هل ستنفصل أم تتحمل ؟_ 
_اشي اكيد ما بنفصل وبتحمل حتى اخر رمق ( انا مخلص لا ابعد الحدود )_  
_5- ماذا لو أكتشفت أنك تحب حبيبة صاحبك الروح بالروح وتعرف إن حبيبة ما تناسب له وقد يفشل في زواجه منها بنسبه كبيرة وتلقيت إشارات من حبيبة صاحبك من إنها احتمال تحبك ؟ فهل تسرقها ؟_  
_هاي عينها زايغة .._
_طبعا مش راح اسرقها ..._
_ما تعودت اخد اشي من ورى العالم_ 
_طبعا بتقدر انك ماتجاوب...الك الحريه بالنهايه  واتحملني شوي_
_انا الي بجاوب ... وعلى اقل من مهلك عمتو_ 
_رح ارجعلك اكييييييييييد بكمان كمشه من الاسئله_ 
_بستناكي ... تعالي بتكسي على حسابي_  
حظ موفق
_نورتي ام الزوز_

----------


## M.Ballack

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة M.Ballack  
> _شو مالو كنترول الرمثا
> من شو بشكي 
> _
> 
> 
>   بجنن


 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31: 

الله يخليك  يا مان 




> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة M.Ballack  
> _يا مان جاوب
> لازم تعرفني حتى تجاوب
> اسئله وبتنطرح 
> 
> 
> بعدين لما تبعث رساله لواحد بدك منو شغله
> امسح شوية رسائل من عندك عشان يجيك الرد
> ...



الله يبارك فيك
مؤقت  :Db465236ff: 

راجع  للقديم
وراح اطرح اسئلة حلوة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## M.Ballack

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MR.X  
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
> شكرا ربيع على اجابتك... بس انا مش معك بمبدأ ال99 زله...لان الصداقه لازم تكون على اساس الاحترام اول شي..هاي وجهه نظري طبعا..
> وجهات نظر زهرة 
> 
> المهم ..استناني باسئله جديده...انا ماصدقت شفتك هون 
>  مبسوطة كتير  خدي راحتك عمتو 
> ...





> فعلا اجيت فينا يا معلم




شباب 

ربيع جاب القهوة 
وشربتها بعد اذنكو 
يعني الزلمة اجا لعندي وخلص
الامور سالكه بسبب ازاحه التراكمات  :Db465236ff:

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر 
_رحبا ربيع لاحظ انة ما حطيت اسئلة مش مشان اشي بس قلت بدها اسئلة نقشت مخ_ 
_انتي من يوم يومك اصيلة ... تفضلي يا ام نكشات المخ_ 
_المهم ................_ 
_كيفك !_
_تمام التمام ._
_اهلين بعطوفة مها بيك افندي_
_شو اكثر موقف حصل بالمنتدى حسيت حالك تسرعت بالحكم علية !_
_مش عارف يا مها_ 
_لمين بتوجة الكلمات التالية_ 
_شكر ::: اكيد لمستر حسان الس من غيرو ما كنا هون اليوم وكنت انا متورط وحضرتك بتنكشي مخ_ 
_عتب ::: على وحدة هون بس مش راح احكيلك مين هي_ 
_محبة :::للجميع طبعا_ 
_كرة ::: ما بكره حدا هون الحمدلله_ 
_امل ::::امل حياتي  من وين جايبة هاي الاسئلة_ 
_تحية ::: تحية لجميع الموجودين الحاضرين والغايبين وتحية لا ايمن بغربتو ودق يا مزيكا_ 
_تضحية ::: ولا حدا_ 
_اسكت بالله عليك::: كمان مش ملاقي جواب_ 
_طيب :: الجميع طيوبين_ 
_ من هو ربيع وقت العصبية !_
_شرير جدااا لدرجة لا توصف ... وخرب وببطل ارحم حدااا ... بمعنى اخر بصير مضر للحياة العامة_ 
_هل تعتبرني عصبية !_
_بالنسبة للعضاء الجداد والي ما بعرفوكي انتي عصبية وشريرة  بس بالنسبة الي وللاعضاء الي بعرفوكي انتي مزاجية جداا  وهاد المرض اصعب من مرض العصبية ..._
_بس قلبك ابيض وطيوبة وما في منك ... بالنسبة لعلاج المرض تبعك انا بساعدك وببعتك عند نجار بعرفو وان شاء الله بتلاقي علاجك هناك_ 
_اموت بنكشات المخ_ 
_اهلين مهاااااااااااااااا_ 
_منتدى الحصن ما هو بالنسبة لربيع !_
_صعب ان يوصف بالكلام_ 
_من اكثر حد بتتهاوش معه هون !_
_اكيد حضرتك  ومن جديد زهرة كمان صايرة مشكلجية_ 
_بس كلمة حق ... شو ما تعملي وشو ما تساوي ما بهونلي فيكي_  
_هل تعتبر نفسك مستهدف من قبل اصحاب الكار الاخرين !(الهكر )_
_هاد كلام مفروغ منو  مع انو انا مسكين وما الي في هيك امور_ 
_من ناحية تقنية بنقدر ندخل على ايميل حد وننسخة ايملاتة من دون ما يحس الشخص الثاني وهو فاتح ايميلة مع العلم انة الشخص الثاني مش قليل من ناحية هكر !_
_ما في اشي مستحيل مها ... بس بدو شغل_  
_اكثر موقع غلبك لحتى اخترقتة !_
_موقع اجنبي بدون ذكر الجنسية ..._ 
_بس مع شوي تعاون من الاصدقاء .. تم الدعس علية في النهاية_ 
_راجعلك بس بلشت المحاضرة_ 
_الحمدلله_ 
_على محاضرتك بسرعة_ 

_نورتي مها_ 
_كل يوم تعالي_

----------


## زهره التوليب

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MR.X 					 
_




عتب ::: على وحدة هون بس مش راح احكيلك مين هي 


لا ول احكي 







اكيد حضرتك  ومن جديد زهرة كمان صايرة مشكلجية 


 بعض ما عندكم

_

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة drlovely 
_هل تقبل صداقت جنسيات اخرى غير جنسية وطنك ؟_
_طبعا اشي اكيد ...ما في اي مشكلة_  
_ماهى اهم هواياتك ؟_
_بلعب كرة قدم كل يوم جمعة ... بحب النت وممارس قوي وبعشق البرامج الحديثة في شتى المجالات وبحب اجربها .._
_من اللذي دعاك الى هذا المنتدى؟وليش استمريت فية حتى الان؟_ 
 :Db465236ff: 
الي دعاني هو عضو قديم في المنتدى الله ييسر اموره .. ابو الشرع ..
واستمريت هون علشان لقيت الي ما لقيتو في اي موقع عربي ..
وبكفي معرفة الشباب الطيبين  :Db465236ff:

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غير مسجل 
_مرحبا ، حابب اسالك ، كيف تعلمت شغلة الهاكر ؟_ 
_مرحبتين نورت .._
_من ممارسة التجارب على الاخرين_ 
_و ايمتا بلشت تتعلم ؟_
_من زمان_  
_و كان في الك معلم هاكر كمان ؟_
_اكيد ............. لا_

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة keana  
_ولا شي_


 اهلين نورتي ..
على فكرة انا قرات اسئلتك في النهار ..
بس ليش حذفتيهم ..

اجمالا اهلين فيكي

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_نور الكرسي يا ربيع

مع انها متأخرة
راجعة بالاسئلة يوم الثلاثاء 
سلام_



 منور بحضرتك 

بتشرفي في اي وقت احنا فاتحين للصبح 
 :Db465236ff: 

بستناكي

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Tiem  
_والله على راسي حبيبي ربيع نور الكرسي وما نقصر باذن الله بالاسئلة كلها حلاوة واستنانا كام يوم لحتى ازبطلي كم سؤال في بالي والله يثبتك في الاسئلة
تحياتي وودي
تيم
_


 اهلين تيم منور بحضرتك ...
 وبدك تزبط كمان  :Db465236ff: 
طيب ما في ولا سؤال على الماشي  :Db465236ff: 

بستناك

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MR.X  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
شكرا ربيع على اجابتك... بس انا مش معك بمبدأ ال99 زله...لان الصداقه لازم تكون على اساس الاحترام اول شي..هاي وجهه نظري طبعا..
وجهات نظر زهرة 

المهم ..استناني باسئله جديده...انا ماصدقت شفتك هون 
 مبسوطة كتير  خدي راحتك عمتو 
وهاد سؤال عالماشي:


قبل فتره وبالدردشه انت كنت بتحكي معي ...وحكيت ان ثلثين بنات الاردن رجال...ممكن توضحلي وجهه نظرك..بس لاتنسى ان الصبايا كلهم رح يشوفو الحوار
طبعا انا بعدني عند كلامي ..
انا بحكي بحكم عملي وتعاملي مع نسبة كبيرة من البنات .. فعلا انو كتير من البنات فيهم مواصفات الرجال واكتر ..

بتشوفي البنت من بعيد ما شاء الله عليها بتجنن وما احلاها . بس لما تحكي  بترمي الكلام متل الدبش  بحس حالي عم احكي مع واحد صاحبي .

وفي بنات ما شاء الله بتكون ماشية هي وخطيبها او جوزها  بخربط فيهم وبقعد افكر مين الزلمة ومين المرء... 

وفي بنات بتسمع صوتهم على التلفون بتحسها ملاك طاهر وشوتها مليان احاسيس ومشاعر . بس لما تشوفها ما بتفرقها عن كنترول باص الرمثا.

ما حدا يزعل مني انا صريح وسيرة وانفتحت .. 

بس كمان في نسبة من البنات اسم الله عليهم ما منقدر نحكي عليهم كلمة .

ولا تفكر في كمان متير شباب متل هيك نوعية  بتشوفي ما شي بالشارع هو واختو  بتخربطي بينهم ومين منهم الانثى 







اجيت فينا يا معلم_



 له يا صاحبي انت الخير والبركة  :Db465236ff: 
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_فعلا اجيت فينا يا معلم_


 ولو يا ابو شريك  :Db465236ff: 
حبيبي احمد

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee 
_كالعاد و كأول سؤال يطرحه اي اربداوي على اي شخص_
_ما في خيارات يا مان_  

_من وين انت؟_
_اربد عروس الشمال_  

_الحصن؟شو رأيك فيها لما اجيت عليها مع اني ما قعدت معاك قعده حلوه بس لازمنا وحده؟_
_ما استفقدتش المكان كويس  مع انو عمار حبيبي اخذني جولة سريع فيها ..._
_بعدين اكيد لازمنا لمة ان شاء الله_  

_ايش نوع تلفون؟و ايش خطك؟و ايش نغمة تلفونك؟_ 
_نوكيا E 60 ... وبعد ثلات ايام ان شاء الله اي فون 16 جيغا ._
_نغمة تلفوني . اغنية لفيروز_  


_هل انت عاطفي ام عقلاني؟_
_كنت عاطفي وانجنيت فترة منيحة . بس رجعت لعقلي وصرت عقلاني_  


_اخر مره بكيت؟و ليش؟_
_بصراحة مش متذكر_  


_اخر مره ضحكت؟و ليش؟_
_قبل شوي انا وفي المحل ... اجت بنت ومعها قميص رجالي فيهو 136 لون  وبدها تلبق عليه ربطة ..  المشكلة اني اعطيتها ربطة فيهة 500 لون واقتنعت فيها ._
_مع انو لو بعد 100 سنة ما بزبطو على بعض_ 



_ترتيبك بين أخوتك؟_
_انا اصغر واحد_  
_ايش هي الصفات المهمه الي لازم تكون باي شخص حتى يصبح صديقك؟_ 
_صفات معينة بالنسبة الي بس اهم اشي يكون زلمة وقد حالو والباقي بيجي مع الايام_  




_احلى 5 اغاني عربيه بحياتك؟و كذلك 5 اغاني اجنبيه؟_ 
_بشكل عام انا بحب اسمع لا ام كلثوم وعبد الحليم وفريد الاطرش ._
_وكمان لجورج وسوف . ومحمد عبدو واصالة ._
_انت نقي الاغاني الي بدك اياها خالد_ 
_اجنبي : بسمع لا ماريا كاري .. ووتني هيوستن .. وسيلين ديون .. واكيد جينفير لوبيز .._
_كمان انت نقي ابو الخل مش راح نختلف_  


_كلمات توصف بها ربيع ؟_
_انسان عادي جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا_ 

_كنت موجود يوم الامسيه الشعريه؟_
_للاسف ما كان معي مجال_  
_متى سجلت في المنتدى؟_
_اتوقع في 12\ 11\ 2007_  
_ايش رأيك بالمنتدى؟_
_لا يوصف_  
_ممكن تبتعد عن المنتدى؟انا طبعاً لأحتى لو كحشتني الاداره_
 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
_الي فات مات و ما تنفع كلمة يا ريت................لمن تهديها_
_لوحدة شريرة هون_  

_ايش رأيك بالشعر؟بتكتب؟_
كلام كتير حلو وبحب اقراء .. بس للاسف ما بكتب  
_شاعرك المفضل؟من هو؟_
نزار قباني.. ومحمود درويش  
_مين من الاعضاء ما قعدت معاه قعده حلوه و نفسك تقعد معاه؟_
_اول واحد انت_ 
_ولله  بتمنى انو التقي بالجميع والي بحب يشوفني_  

_رح اذكر بعض الاعضاء و انت اوصفه بكلمه او عدة كلمات؟_ 

_حسان القضاه::: كبير القعدة_  
_غسان:::: دينمو المنتدى_  
_ابو محمد(احمد الزعبي)::: ابو شريك_  
_العالي عالي:: الله يوفقو بستاهل كل خير_  
_ايمن:: لو يرد علي بس  حبيبي ايمن .. ما في منو ... مبدع_  
_مها::: ما في منها  مع انها بتكرهني_  
_سوسن :: شخصية مميزة وانا بحترمها كتير_  
_عباده:: من احسن الناس_  
_عمار القسايمه:: على راسي  بس لو ما بعصب لما ننكش مخ عليه على التلفون_  
_محمد القسايمه:: ما شفتو وبتمنى اني التقي فيه.. على راسي ولله_  
_معاذ ملحم :::: شخصية حلوة ومميزة .. الي زمان ما شفتو_  
_محمد حوريه : احلى ناس_  
_محمد العزام : حبيبي والو كل احترام .. وصديق السهر والليل_  
_حلم حياتي : مميزة ومحترمة_  
_ashrafwater: شخص محترم جدااا وكان نفسي اشوفو_  
_m7md: طلع دارس معي في الزمنات  الو وحشة_  
_ايات قاسم : جورية المنتدى .. الها كل احترام_  
_زهرة المطر : نشيطة واسلوبها حلو_  
_زهرة التوليب: شو ما حكيت ما راح انصف .. علشان هيك .. بدون تعليق بكون احسن_  
_خالد الجنيدي: عضو جديد هاد ... ما بعرفو .. الك كل احترام صديقي_ 
_نورت يا مان .._ 
_الكرسي كرسيك اقعد وتريح ابو الخل_

----------


## محمد العزام

يا اخوان شوي شوي بالاسئلة على ربيع 
الجهاز اللي عنده صار يعلق من كثر الاسئلة عشان هيك كان بيضطر يعملوه ريستارت كثير  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام 					 
> _يا اخوان شوي شوي بالاسئلة على ربيع 
> الجهاز اللي عنده صار يعلق من كثر الاسئلة عشان هيك كان بيضطر يعملوه ريستارت كثير_


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

ربيع

هذا الاختبار من نقل احمد الزعبي ((الله يسلم ايديه))
يعني حابين نكشف عن شخصيتك...بس بطريقه غير اعتياديه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: كونك انت شخص غير اعتيادي...كالعاده اذا بدك لاتجداوب


السؤال الأول : متى تكون في أحسن أحوالك ؟
1- في الصباح
2- خلال فترة بعد الظهر إلى بداية المساء
3- ليلاً 
السؤال الثاني : تمشي عادة
1- بسرعة نسبياً وبخطوات واسعة
2- بسرعة نسبياً وبخطوات صغيرة
3- أقل سرعة ورأسك مرفوع تنظر إلى ماحولك مواجهة
4- أقل سرعة ورأسك منخفض
5- ببطء شديد 
السؤال الثالث : عندما تتكلم مع الآخرين تكون
1- ذراعاك مكتفتين
2- يداك متشابكتين
3- يدك أو يداك على خصرك
4- تلمس أو تدفع الشخص الذي تكلمه
5- تلعب بإذنك أو تلمس ذقنك أو ترتب شعرك 
السؤال الرابع : عندما تسترخي تكون
*1*- الركبتان مثنية والساقان جنباً إلى جنب بشكل مرتب
2- الساقان متصالبتين ( رجل فوق الأخرى )
3- الساقان ممتدتين أو بشكل مستقيم
4- إحدى الرجلين مثنية تحتك  
السؤال الخامس : عندما يمتعك حقاً شيء ما 
1- تضحك ضحكة تقديرية عالية ( صاخبة )
2- تضحك ولكن ضحكة غير عالية
3- ضحكة خافتة
4- ابتسامة خفيفة 
السؤال السادس : عندما تذهب إلى حفلة أو اجتماع
1- يكون دخولك واضحاً حيث يلاحظك الجميع
2- يكون دخولك هادئاً وتبحث عن أحد تعرفه
3- يكون دخولك هادئاً جداً محاولاً أن لا يلاحظك أحد 
السؤال السابع : إذا كنت تعمل بجد وتركيزك كله في ما تعمله وجرت مقاطعتك
1- ترحب بالاستراحة
2- تشعر بالغضب الشديد
3- تتنوع حالتك بين هذين الردين الحادين 
السؤال الثامن : ماهو اللون الأكثر تفضيلاً لديك من الألوان التالية
1- الأحمر أو البرتقالي
2- الأسود
3- الأصفر أو الأزرق الفاتح
4- الأزرق الغامق أو البنفسجي
5- الأبيض 
6- البني أو الرمادي 
السؤال التاسع : في الليل في اللحظات قبل النوم 
1- تستلقي على ظهرك وجسمك متمدد
2- تستلقي على بطنك
3- تستلقي على الجانب وجسمك مثني قليلاً
4- تضع إحدى يديك تحت رأسك
5- تستلقي ورأسك مغطى بغطاء السرير 
السؤال العاشر : كثيراً ماتحلم
1- بأنك تسقط
2- بأنك تقاوم وتكافح
3- بأنك تبحث عن شيء أو شخص
4- بأنك تطير أو تطفو
5- لايوجد أحلام في نومك عادة
6- أحلامك دائماً ممتعة

بانتظار اجابتك مشان نعطيك تحليل شخصيتك  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
__


 مبسوطة كتير حضرتك  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_ربيع_


_هذا الاختبار من نقل احمد الزعبي ((الله يسلم ايديه))_
__
_شو ابو شريك غيرت الموجة شايفك_ _يعني حابين نكشف عن شخصيتك...بس بطريقه غير اعتياديه كونك انت شخص غير اعتيادي...كالعاده اذا بدك لاتجداوب_
_مين الي حكالك هاد الحكي_ 

_السؤال الأول : متى تكون في أحسن أحوالك ؟_
_1- في الصباح__2- خلال فترة بعد الظهر إلى بداية المساء__3- ليلاً_
_السؤال الثاني : تمشي عادة__1- بسرعة نسبياً وبخطوات واسعة__2- بسرعة نسبياً وبخطوات صغيرة__3- أقل سرعة ورأسك مرفوع تنظر إلى ماحولك مواجهة__4- أقل سرعة ورأسك منخفض__5- ببطء شديد_
_السؤال الثالث : عندما تتكلم مع الآخرين تكون__1- ذراعاك مكتفتين__2- يداك متشابكتين__3- يدك أو يداك على خصرك__4- تلمس أو تدفع الشخص الذي تكلمه__5- تلعب بإذنك أو تلمس ذقنك أو ترتب شعرك_
_السؤال الرابع : عندما تسترخي تكون__1- الركبتان مثنية والساقان جنباً إلى جنب بشكل مرتب__2- الساقان متصالبتين ( رجل فوق الأخرى )__3- الساقان ممتدتين أو بشكل مستقيم__4- إحدى الرجلين مثنية تحتك_ 
_السؤال الخامس : عندما يمتعك حقاً شيء ما_ _1- تضحك ضحكة تقديرية عالية ( صاخبة )__2- تضحك ولكن ضحكة غير عالية__3- ضحكة خافتة__4- ابتسامة خفيفة_
_السؤال السادس : عندما تذهب إلى حفلة أو اجتماع__1- يكون دخولك واضحاً حيث يلاحظك الجميع__2- يكون دخولك هادئاً وتبحث عن أحد تعرفه__3- يكون دخولك هادئاً جداً محاولاً أن لا يلاحظك أحد_
_السؤال السابع : إذا كنت تعمل بجد وتركيزك كله في ما تعمله وجرت مقاطعتك__1- ترحب بالاستراحة__2- تشعر بالغضب الشديد__3- تتنوع حالتك بين هذين الردين الحادين_
_السؤال الثامن : ماهو اللون الأكثر تفضيلاً لديك من الألوان التالية__1- الأحمر أو البرتقالي__2- الأسود__3- الأصفر أو الأزرق الفاتح__4- الأزرق الغامق أو البنفسجي__5- الأبيض_ _6- البني أو الرمادي_
_السؤال التاسع : في الليل في اللحظات قبل النوم_ _1- تستلقي على ظهرك وجسمك متمدد__2- تستلقي على بطنك__3- تستلقي على الجانب وجسمك مثني قليلاً__4- تضع إحدى يديك تحت رأسك__5- تستلقي ورأسك مغطى بغطاء السرير_
_السؤال العاشر : كثيراً ماتحلم__1- بأنك تسقط__2- بأنك تقاوم وتكافح__3- بأنك تبحث عن شيء أو شخص__4- بأنك تطير أو تطفو__5- لايوجد أحلام في نومك عادة__6- أحلامك دائماً ممتعة_


بانتظار اجابتك مشان نعطيك تحليل شخصيتك __


*على فكرة في خيارات كتير في الاسئلة بس ما حبيت اطلع عن الموضوع* _بستنى التحليل يا عمتو_ _نورتي_

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MR.X 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
> 
> 
> 
>  مبسوطة كتير حضرتك_


ولو...معقول نخليك لحالك عالكرسي...لازم نضيفك مشان واجبك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
فعلا اجيت فينا يا معلم


عليها حق عرب هاي الكلمه_



 ابشر يا صاحبي  :Db465236ff:  بذبحلك وحدة من الاعضاء  :Db465236ff: 
تكرم

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة M.Ballack  
_

الله يخليك يا مان 




الله يبارك فيك
مؤقت 

راجع للقديم
وراح اطرح اسئلة حلوة 
_


 على راسي انت والقديم والجديد ..
بطلت اعرف حدا انا  :Db465236ff: 
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة M.Ballack  
_شباب 

ربيع جاب القهوة 
وشربتها بعد اذنكو 
يعني الزلمة اجا لعندي وخلص
الامور سالكه بسبب ازاحه التراكمات 
_


 حاسك قاعد معي انا والعزام يا مان ...
شو عرفك انو عم نشرب قهوة  :Db465236ff: 
لا تكون متخفي وقاعد بيناتنا  :Db465236ff: 
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_اقتباس:_

_                                                                     المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MR.X                     _ 



_لا ول احكي_ _
_

_ نونونونونونونونو_ 
_ بعض ما عندكم__
_
___شريرة_

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_ولو...معقول نخليك لحالك عالكرسي...لازم نضيفك مشان واجبك_ 


 له الله يكبر واجبك  :SnipeR (30):  صاحبة واجب عطوفتك  :SnipeR (30): 
بليز واحد قهوه مع علبة ريد بول  علشان اصحصح  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## زهره التوليب

اقتباس:

_

     اقتباس:
 له الله يكبر واجبك  صاحبة واجب عطوفتك  


تسلم تسلم...طول عمري صاحبه واجب





			
				      بليز واحد قهوه مع علبة ريد بول  علشان اصحصح 


 انت ضيف..واحنا المضيف..يعني احنا بنضيفك شو مابدنا...مفكر حالك بقهوه
_

----------


## زهره التوليب

نتيجه التحليل ((طبعا انا بشكك بالتحليل  :SnipeR (30): ))

من 41 -50 نقطة


- ينظر إليك الآخرون كشخص عذب ، نشيط ، فاتن ، مسل عملي ، وممتع دائماً .
- يتمركز الانتباه والاهتمام عليه باستمرار ولكنه كثير التوازن 
بشكل يجعله متحفظا .
- لطيف ، متفهم ، يحترم الآخرين ، يسعدهم و يساعدهم .

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_اقتباس:





تسلم تسلم...طول عم صاحبه واجب 
 انت ضيف..واحنا المضيف..يعني احنا بنضيفك شو مابدنا...مفكر حالك بقهوه


_


  :Eh S(2):  طيب كيس شبس ابو الشلن  :Db465236ff: 
بخيلة  :Eh S(2):

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_نتيجه التحليل ((طبعا انا بشكك بالتحليل ))

من 41 -50 نقطة




- ينظر إليك الآخرون كشخص عذب ، نشيط ، فاتن ، مسل عملي ، وممتع دائماً .


- يتمركز الانتباه والاهتمام عليه باستمرار ولكنه كثير التوازن 
بشكل يجعله متحفظا .
- لطيف ، متفهم ، يحترم الآخرين ، يسعدهم و يساعدهم .


_


 وانقلب السحر على الساحر  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
ظهر الحق وزهق الباطل  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

زوحي نامي بسرعة  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MR.X 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
> نتيجه التحليل ((طبعا انا بشكك بالتحليل ))
> 
> من 41 -50 نقطة
> 
> 
> ...


اي سحر واي ساحر  :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):  
انت عذب انت :SnipeR (19): 
لو انك عذب مابترد علي هيك :Eh S(2):

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_اي سحر واي ساحر    
انت عذب انت
لو انك عذب مابترد علي هيك
_


  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

طيب لا تزعلي انا مش غذب 
وروحي حللي في مختبر تاني ممكن اطلع مالح 
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MR.X  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079  
اقتباس: 
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MR.X  
اقتباس: 


المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079  


مبروك الكرسي ربيع  

الله يبارك فيك يامان .. عقبالك








من انت ؟؟
شو بلشنا نقلب على بعض 
قبل شوي كنت عندي . بطلت تعرفني هسا 





بماذا تفكر ؟؟ 

بفكر كيف اني اخلص من هاي الورطة يا مان 








ما امنيتك؟؟ 

اسافر وما راجع 








الى ماذا تسعى في حياتك ؟؟ 

الى الاستقرار 








وشكرا 



نورت يا مان حبيبي انت 










الورطة ما خلصت ربيع 
مبسوط كتير حضرتك 
احكيلي عن حالك شوي......
بني ادم عادي جدااا ... بحب السفر وبحب الليل والسهر ... بموت بلمة الشباب والسهرات الحلوة 
وبحب نكش المخ ...وبعجبك بالغش بلعبة التريكس 
شو بتحب ؟
السفر والسهر والليل احلى صديق الي 
مين بتحب ؟
بصراحة وبعيد عن العائلة .. ما بحب حدا بمعنى الحب  
اكثر شخصيه أثرت فيك خارج المنتدى وداخل المنتدى ...
ولا حداااا 
شو ابرز اهتماماتك ؟
طبعا المعروف عني اني هاوي كمبيوتر ومحترف في مجال الانترنت ...
بس المخفي اعظم  ولا تشد كتير في هيك اسئلة 
طبيعة شغلك ... جاوب وانت ساكت 
بياع البسة 
متى ناوي تستقر؟ كمان جاوب وانت ساكت ....
بصراح بتمنى .. بس مش ناوي 
طبختك المفضلة ...
بصراحة ما باكل اشي اسمو طبيخ بالمرة وبكل انواعه وكل اشي بتعلق فيهو واي اشي بخصو .. 

ان شاء الله تكون اسئلتي خفيفه عليك .... 
ماشاء الله عليك 
اعطيني رايك ...
بتجنن 
بالتوفيق ربيع  
نورت يا مان 

_



 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## keana

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة keana  
> _ولا شي_
> 
> 
>  اهلين نورتي ..
> على فكرة انا قرات اسئلتك في النهار ..
> بس ليش حذفتيهم ..
> 
> اجمالا اهلين فيكي









انا بحكيلك ليش
لانه انا قرات ردك على عضو بالمنتدى ما عجبني
يعني هوه سالك كم سوال 
وانت حكيت ما برد على ناس غريبه وانا كمان غريبه ما بتعرفني 
وانا ما بحب حد يكسفني متل هيك 
عشان هيك عدلت اسالتي  بكلمه (ولا شي)

عرفت ليش 
وبتاسف عالازعاج

----------


## دموع الورد

رجعتلك ربيع


كيفك..

طول بالك علينا :Db465236ff: 

شو الكلمه التي نوجهها لكل من:

 دموع الورد

احمد الزعبي

زهرة المطر

ميرفا

غسان

عباده شطناوي

وبس..بس راح ارجع ان شاء الله

باي :Eh S(8):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

*مساء الخير ربيع* *كيف القعدة 
*
*مرتاح ولا جيبلك كرسي تاني* *عندي كم سؤال* *رح بلش* *
 1**.**ماذا تفعل في مثل هذه الحالات** : 
**الحزن**,الاكتئاب**,الخسارة.**

**2. ماذا تعني لك**
**الصداقة (مع انها نادرة بهالزمن),الحزن,الحب,الخير؟؟**

**3. ما رأيك بالذي يضحي بنفسه من أجل الآخرين* *و هو على علم بأنهم لن يقدروه؟**

*

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة keana 
_انا بحكيلك ليش
لانه انا قرات ردك على عضو بالمنتدى ما عجبني
يعني هوه سالك كم سوال 
وانت حكيت ما برد على ناس غريبه وانا كمان غريبه ما بتعرفني 
وانا ما بحب حد يكسفني متل هيك 
عشان هيك عدلت اسالتي بكلمه (ولا شي)

عرفت ليش 
وبتاسف عالازعاج
_


 اهلين فيكي نورتي مرة تانية  :Db465236ff: 
يا بنت الحلال هداك الشب صاحبنا وكان متخفي  :Db465236ff:  وكنت عم امزح معو وهاد كل الموضوع  :Db465236ff: 

بعدين انت من اعضاء المنتدى المميزين وعيب اني اكسفك ...
بتنوري في اي وقت وما في لا ازعاج ولا شي

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_رجعتلك ربيع_
_يا مرحبا يا مرحبا_ 

_كيفك.._
_تمام انتي كيفك_ 
_طول بالك علينا_
_خدي راحتك وعلى اقل من مهلك ... انا قاعدلكو هون حتى اشوف شو اخرتها معكو_ 
_شو الكلمه التي نوجهها لكل من:_

_دموع الورد: اسئلتك حلوة .. وانتي عضو مميز في المنتدى . بتمنالك النجاح_ 

_احمد الزعبي: دير بالك على دراستك يا مان .. ولما تخلص احكيلي علشان نرتب لسهرة_ 

_زهرة المطر: مواضيعك حلوة ومميزة .. يالنجاح ان شاء الله_ 

_ميرفا: ما بعرفها منيح بصراحة .. بس الايام جاي ومنتعرف اكتر ان شاء الله_ 

_غسان: شد حيلك في امتحاناتك .. واحكيلي لما تخلص يا مان ... حسابك عسير_ 

_عباده شطناوي: سلملي على صاحبك احمد يا مان_ 

_وبس..بس راح ارجع ان شاء الله_
_بستناكي ... لا تتاخري .._

_باي_
_نورتي دموع_

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_مساء الخير ربيع

 مساء الورد اهلين فيكي 

كيف القعدة 
بتجنن 


مرتاح ولا جيبلك كرسي تاني
ياريت لو في فرشة وحرام علشان تكمل 


عندي كم سؤال
الله يستر



رح بلش



1
.ماذا تفعل في مثل هذه الحالات : 
الحزن,الاكتئاب,الخسارة.الحزن والاكتئاب  : لما اكون حزين بحب اكون لحالي  .. وبالنسبة للاكتئاب الحمدلله  انا بعيد عنو ..
اجمالا بسافر وببعد شوي وبريح راسي وبرتاح .
الخسارة : اشي عادي جداا ما في نجاح بدون مطبات وخسائر .
يتقبلها في كل روح رياضية..
بس  بتعلم منها للمرات الجاي
2. ماذا تعني لك
الصداقة (مع انها نادرة بهالزمن),الحزن,الحب,الخير؟؟
الصداقة : نعمة .واحلى اشي في الدنيا 
الحزن :تعودنا عليه .. وصار اشي واقعي .. بس الحمدلله انا دايما مبسوط ومش سائل في الدنيا ( يعني مطنش )
الحب : شعور جميل جداا. انا وهو مش اصحاب  
الخير : الخير من رب العباد 
3. ما رأيك بالذي يضحي بنفسه من أجل الآخرين


و هو على علم بأنهم لن يقدروه؟

شخص قلبل ان وجد في هذه الايام . بس بكون انسان كريم ومميز . بعدين يعمل خير ويرمي بالبحر ..
عند ربك ما في اشي بروح 


نورتي زهرة 





_

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MR.X 					 
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
مساء الخير ربيع

 مساء الورد اهلين فيكي 

كيف القعدة 
بتجنن 


مرتاح ولا جيبلك كرسي تاني
ياريت لو في فرشة وحرام علشان تكمل 


عندي كم سؤال
الله يستر



رح بلش



1
.ماذا تفعل في مثل هذه الحالات : 
الحزن,الاكتئاب,الخسارة.الحزن والاكتئاب  : لما اكون حزين بحب اكون لحالي  .. وبالنسبة للاكتئاب الحمدلله  انا بعيد عنو ..
اجمالا بسافر وببعد شوي وبريح راسي وبرتاح .
الخسارة : اشي عادي جداا ما في نجاح بدون مطبات وخسائر .
يتقبلها في كل روح رياضية..
بس  بتعلم منها للمرات الجاي
2. ماذا تعني لك
الصداقة (مع انها نادرة بهالزمن),الحزن,الحب,الخير؟؟
الصداقة : نعمة .واحلى اشي في الدنيا 
الحزن :تعودنا عليه .. وصار اشي واقعي .. بس الحمدلله انا دايما مبسوط ومش سائل في الدنيا ( يعني مطنش )
الحب : شعور جميل جداا. انا وهو مش اصحاب  
الخير : الخير من رب العباد 
3. ما رأيك بالذي يضحي بنفسه من أجل الآخرين


و هو على علم بأنهم لن يقدروه؟

شخص قلبل ان وجد في هذه الايام . بس بكون انسان كريم ومميز . بعدين يعمل خير ويرمي بالبحر ..
عند ربك ما في اشي بروح 


نورتي زهرة 





_


منور بوجودك :Db465236ff:

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_    اقتباس:

                                                                     المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MR.X                      
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
مساء الخير ربيع


مساء الورد اهلين فيكي  

كيف القعدة 
بتجنن 



مرتاح ولا جيبلك كرسي تاني
ياريت لو في فرشة وحرام علشان تكمل 






عندي كم سؤال
الله يستر







رح بلش







1




.ماذا تفعل في مثل هذه الحالات : 

الحزن,الاكتئاب,الخسارة.
الحزن والاكتئاب : لما اكون حزين بحب اكون لحالي .. وبالنسبة للاكتئاب الحمدلله انا بعيد عنو ..

اجمالا بسافر وببعد شوي وبريح راسي وبرتاح .
الخسارة : اشي عادي جداا ما في نجاح بدون مطبات وخسائر .
يتقبلها في كل روح رياضية..
بس بتعلم منها للمرات الجاي
2. ماذا تعني لك
الصداقة (مع انها نادرة بهالزمن),الحزن,الحب,الخير؟؟
الصداقة : نعمة .واحلى اشي في الدنيا 
الحزن :تعودنا عليه .. وصار اشي واقعي .. بس الحمدلله انا دايما مبسوط ومش سائل في الدنيا ( يعني مطنش )
الحب : شعور جميل جداا. انا وهو مش اصحاب 
الخير : الخير من رب العباد 
3. ما رأيك بالذي يضحي بنفسه من أجل الآخرين






و هو على علم بأنهم لن يقدروه؟

شخص قلبل ان وجد في هذه الايام . بس بكون انسان كريم ومميز . بعدين يعمل خير ويرمي بالبحر ..
عند ربك ما في اشي بروح  

نورتي زهرة 










منور بوجودك
_


  :Db465236ff:  مبسوطة حضرتك  :Db465236ff: 
خدي راحتك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## keana

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة keana 
> _انا بحكيلك ليش
> لانه انا قرات ردك على عضو بالمنتدى ما عجبني
> يعني هوه سالك كم سوال 
> وانت حكيت ما برد على ناس غريبه وانا كمان غريبه ما بتعرفني 
> وانا ما بحب حد يكسفني متل هيك 
> عشان هيك عدلت اسالتي بكلمه (ولا شي)
> 
> ...











ازا هيك  مو مشكله
لانه اول مره بشارك بأسئله هنا.
بس نسيت شو كانوا اسالتي

----------


## keana

اول شي بدي اسالك كم سوال اخي mx


ما رايك بالحياه؟
ما رايك بالجمال؟

ماذا تعني لك
والدتك ؟
والدك؟
اخوك؟
اختك؟

ماذا تفعل لتفادي غضبك؟

من تنادي عندما تتالم؟

ما هي مواصفات الفتاه التي تريد الارتباط بها من حيث االشكل والاخلاق؟

ما هي مواصفات الصديق الحقيقي بمنظورك الخاص؟

ما هي اطرف حادثه حصلت في حياتك؟

ما هي امنياتك في الحياه؟

هل تتعلم من خطأك (بصراحه)؟

ماذا اكتسبت من الحياه؟


وبالنهايه 
بتاسف ازا كانت اسئلتي مزعجه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Icon14:  :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):

----------


## القلم الحزين

لو شخص كذب عليك وتكتشف بعدفترة كذبه 
هل 
تفقد الثقة به ام لا

----------


## زهره التوليب

spring :Db465236ff: 

*اولا: اذا خيرت الزواج بين مرأه فائقه الجمال لكن طائشه وغبيه...*
* وامرأه متوسط الجمال لكن كبيره بالسن ((في العقد الرابع من العمر))...*
* وامرأه صغيره ومثقفه ومتعلمه وذكيه وحنونه لكن بشعه جدا...*
* فماذا ستختار??..*
* ولاتحكيلي الحب...بدي خيار العقل*


 ثانيا:

 هل ربيع شخص عنيد؟
 هل انت مدخن؟ وشو رائيك بالتدخين؟ومتى ناوي تبطل تدخين؟
 برائيك..هل تتحول الصداقه الى حب؟
 هل انت راضي عن نفسك؟
((باللغه العاميه..انت شخص متصالح مع نفسه؟)) ام ان هناك ذنب او ذنوب تؤرق منامك؟؟



 ثالثا:

كان هنا معك يوما ما .. بادلت المشاعر ربما اعتبرته صديقك !!
 وكل شي بحياتكِ !!
 أمنته أسرارك .. شكوت له حزنك 
 وفجأة .. وبلا مقدمات
 يطعنك في ظهرك في لحظة عناق
 فترحل 
 إلى أين ؟؟




 رابعا:
هطول المطر بماذا يذكرك؟
 هل تتوقع ان تجد الحب الكبير؟
شخص لاترفض له طلبا ..؟؟
ماهو اكثر شئ تخشاه...؟؟
لو رجع الزمان الى الوراء حوالي10 سنين ماالأحداث التي تتمنى أنها لم تحصل؟



 اخر شي...كلمه بتوجها لتوليب (ياويلك اذا الكمله ماعجبتني :Db465236ff: )

==================================================  ===
طبعا في اسئله ملطوشه  :Db465236ff:  سامحونا

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MR.X 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
> رجعتلك ربيع
> يا مرحبا يا مرحبا 
> 
> كيفك..
> تمام انتي كيفك 
> ...


 اخريتها خير ان شاء الله :Db465236ff: 
شكرا لاجوبتك
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## فارس الأحلام

مشكور يا أبو حميد على هالكرسي المرة رائع و جميل ياللة هيك ابسطنا يا كبيرررررر 

فارس الأحلام

----------


## زهره التوليب

spring وينك؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ربيع  :Bl (14): ؟

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

مساء الخير ربيع
كيفك
شو لسى الكرسي مريح
 :Db465236ff: 
خد هالكم سؤال لحتى ترتاح منيح
 :Db465236ff: 

 
1. من الاعضاء قريب الى قلبك بحكم الصداقه؟
2. ماذا تعني لك الكلمات التالية: 
شبكة منتديات الحصن الاردنية  /المتواجدين الان/ الدخول الى المنتدى كضيف/ مدح مشاركة ضعيفة/ التعليق على مشاركة لك بسيئة؟ 
3. من الاعضاء تتمنى مقابلته شخصيا؟
4. أول قسم في المنتدى تدخل له عندما تفتح شبكة منتديات الحصن الاردنية؟ 
5. شخص تكن له الولاء والإحترام ؟ 
6. من أكثر أعضاء المنتدى تحوز على اهتمامك؟ 
7. ذهبت لرحلة خاصة وقيل لك 
بأنه سيرافقك في هذه الرحلة عضو من المنتدى 
 من تتمنى أن يكون هذا العضو ؟ 
8. موقف مضحك صار معك هنا في المنتدى؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

مرحبا ربيع 
كيفك 
شو وينك يا مان 
مالك بطلت تقعد على الكرسي
حدا ضايقك  :Bl (14): 


بنيجي للاسلئله 

1- شو رايك بالصداقة ؟ 



2- حادثة حصلت معك ولا تستطيع نسيانها ؟



3- شو رايك بقيادة المراة للسيارة ؟ وخصوصا انه حاليا بالاردن راح تصير النسوان هن السائقات ؟ 



4- لو واحد اجى واستفزك شو بتعمل معه ؟ 



5- هل انت عصبي ؟



6- برايك الزواج يكون عن طريق حب او عن تعارف بس



7- ما هو حلم حياتك ؟



8- ما رايك بالزواج ؟ هل تفكر بالزواج ام انك بتحكي بكير او انك مش ناوي ؟؟؟



9- ربيع لو لقيت مصباح علاء الدين , ووهزيته وطلعلك المارد , وحكالك في الك ثلاث امنيات بحققلك اياهن ,,,,, شو هن الثلاث امنيات ؟؟؟



10- شو اسعار الاواعي عندكم ,, لانه انا اشتغلت بمحل بالرمثا وبدي اقارن الاسعار ؟؟؟



وسلامتك وتعيش

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة keana 
_ازا هيك مو مشكله_
_لانه اول مره بشارك بأسئله هنا._
_بس نسيت شو كانوا اسالتي_ 


اهلين فيكي ونورتي 
على دوري اول مرة بدك تشاركي  :Db465236ff: 
انا بذكرك فيهم ... 
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة keana 
_اول شي بدي اسالك كم سوال اخي mx_
_تفضلي_  
_ما رايك بالحياه؟_
_صعبة وبدها تعب_ 
_ما رايك بالجمال؟_
_نعمة من الله ... وانا من الناس الي بقدر وبحترم الجمال_  
_ماذا تعني لك_
_والدتك ؟الله يخليها ويطول عمرها ... كل اشي في الدنيا_ 
_والدك؟ متل صاحبي_ 
_اخوك؟حبيبي_ 
_اختك ؟ ما في منها_  
_ماذا تفعل لتفادي غضبك؟_
_بحاول ابعد عن الاشي الي بدو يعصبني_  
_من تنادي عندما تتالم؟_
_بحاول اكتم المي في صدري قدر المستطاع .._
_ما بحبش اشكي كتير_  
_ما هي مواصفات الفتاه التي تريد الارتباط بها من حيث االشكل والاخلاق؟_
_واعية وذكية وبنت علم وناس وتقدر وتحترم الحياة الزوجية .. عندها خفة دم وما يكون في مثلها بنتين_  
_ما هي مواصفات الصديق الحقيقي بمنظورك الخاص؟_
_الصديق عند الضيق .._  
_ما هي اطرف حادثه حصلت في حياتك؟_
_حوادث كتير ... وكلهم اشي من الاخر_  
_ما هي امنياتك في الحياه؟_
_الاستقرار.. بغض النظر هون او في بلد اخر .. بس في بلد اخر النسبة اكبر_  
_هل تتعلم من خطأك (بصراحه)؟_
_طبعا .. اشي اكيد_  
_ماذا اكتسبت من الحياه؟_
_خبرة في جميع مجالات الحياة العامة والتعامل مع شتى الاشخاص مهما اختلفت وجهات نظرهم وتفكيرهم ..._ 
_وشوي اصدقاء لا استغني عنهم_  

_وبالنهايه_  
_بتاسف ازا كانت اسئلتي مزعجه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
_بالعكس نورتي ...اهلين فيكي في اي وقت_

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة القلم الحزين  
_لو شخص كذب عليك وتكتشف بعدفترة كذبه_ 
_هل_ 
_تفقد الثقة به ام لا_



طبعا لا ... بعطي فرصة تانية وثالثة ورابعة ...

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب 
_spring_

_يا 100 هلا_ 
_اولا: اذا خيرت الزواج بين مرأه فائقه الجمال لكن طائشه وغبيه..._
_وامرأه متوسط الجمال لكن كبيره بالسن ((في العقد الرابع من العمر))..._
_وامرأه صغيره ومثقفه ومتعلمه وذكيه وحنونه لكن بشعه جدا..._
_فماذا ستختار??.._
_ولاتحكيلي الحب...بدي خيار العقل_

_ولا وحدة من خياراتك ... لو العالم بدها تمشي على خياراتك ما بتلاقي حدا متجوز_ 
_بختار البنت الي بتناسبني انا شخصيا ..._
_وخيار العقل بحكي في هاي الايام ...._ 
_الي بتجوز اكبر حماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااار ._
_هاد رائي انا شخصيا_  

_ثانيا:_


_هل ربيع شخص عنيد؟_
_نعم ...بس بالعقل_ 
_هل انت مدخن_
_نعم_ 
_؟ وشو رائيك بالتدخين_
_ما في احلا منو_  
_؟ومتى ناوي تبطل تدخين؟_
_مش ناوي ان شاء الله_ 
_برائيك..هل تتحول الصداقه الى حب؟_
_ممكن جدااا ...ليش لا_ 
_هل انت راضي عن نفسك؟_
_نعم والحمدلله_
_((باللغه العاميه..انت شخص متصالح مع نفسه؟)) ام ان هناك ذنب او ذنوب تؤرق منامك؟؟_
_بصراحة ما بلحق احط راسي على المخدة الا وانا في تاسع نومة .. اصلا ما بوصل على الفرشة الا وانا منتهي وما بلحق افكر في اي اشي_ 



_ثالثا:_



_كان هنا معك يوما ما .. بادلت المشاعر ربما اعتبرته صديقك !!_


_وكل شي بحياتكِ !!_


_أمنته أسرارك .. شكوت له حزنك_



_وفجأة .. وبلا مقدمات_



_يطعنك في ظهرك في لحظة عناق_


_فترحل_



_إلى أين ؟؟_




_صارت معي وحسيت الدنيا ضاقت ... وسافرت وطولت .. بس لما حسبتها منيح اكتشفت انو ما حدا بستاهل ..._  

_رابعا:_
_هطول المطر بماذا يذكرك؟_
_ذكريات كانت حلوة الله لا يعيدها_ 
_هل تتوقع ان تجد الحب الكبير؟_
_ممكن .._ 
_شخص لاترفض له طلبا ..؟؟_
_اصدقاء اتنين الي .. شو ما طلبو ما برفض_ 
_ماهو اكثر شئ تخشاه...؟؟_
_بصراحة .. ولا اشي_ 
_لو رجع الزمان الى الوراء حوالي10 سنين ماالأحداث التي تتمنى أنها لم تحصل؟_
_لو رجع 12 سنة بكون افضل .._
_ما كنت حبيت ._
_وكنت غير شكل في هاد الوقت_ 
_وكان وضعي احسن_ 




_اخر شي...كلمه بتوجها لتوليب (ياويلك اذا الكمله ماعجبتني)_

_اخت غالية مهما اختلفت وجهات النظر .._
_الك كل اخترام مني شخصيا .وبعتبرك عمود من عمدان المنتدى ..._
_الك وزنك والك قيمتك في المنتدى ._ 
_مع انك تعدي من الجيل التاني في المنتدى بس الي عملتي كتير ناس ما قدرو يعملو ._
_الك شخصيتك الحلوة . بتفرضي احترامك على الاخرين ._
_وكلمة اخيرة مني الك ._
_ضلي متل ما انتي واوعك يصيبك مرض الغرور ._
_شدي حيلك وادرسي منيح وديري بالك على دراستك ._
_علشان تحلينا لما تنجحي ان شاء الله ._
_بتمنالك حياة سعيدة ويتمنى تحققي كل اهدافك وطموحاتك ._ 

_==================================================  ===_
_طبعا في اسئله ملطوشه  سامحونا_


_مبسوطة على حالك يعني_ 
_نورتي زهرة_

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_spring وينك؟

_


 هون هون يا زهرة ..
بس كنت مشغول شوي  :Eh S(2):

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
_ربيع ؟_


  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
هون يا مها ...

شو بدك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r 
_مساء الخير ربيع_
_مساء الورد_ 


_كيفك_
_الحمدلله كيفك انتي_ 
_شو لسى الكرسي مريح_
_تمام التمام_ 
__
_خد هالكم سؤال لحتى ترتاح منيح_
_يسلمو ايديكي_ 
_الله لا يحرمنا من عطوفتك وطلتك البهية_ 
__




_1. من الاعضاء قريب الى قلبك بحكم الصداقه؟_
_بصراحة ما بقدر احدد . بس اغلبهم اصحابي_ 


_2. ماذا تعني لك الكلمات التالية:_ 


_شبكة منتديات الحصن الاردنية_
_عائلة جميلة جداا متعددة الافكار ومتعددة الجنسيات_ 
_/المتواجدين الان_
_اغلبهم ضحايا كوكيز_ 
_/ الدخول الى المنتدى كضيف_
_مرات بفوت كضيف لما اكون فايت من التلفون_ 
_/ مدح مشاركة ضعيفة_
_واجب . وجبر الخواطر على الله_ 
_/ التعليق على مشاركة لك بسيئة؟_
_حرية شخصية_ 




_3. من الاعضاء تتمنى مقابلته شخصيا؟_
_وحدة بس_ 
_اكيد عرفت حالها_ 
_لا اغلب الي ما التقيت فيهم بتمنى التقي فيهم واتعرف عليهم_ 


_4. أول قسم في المنتدى تدخل له عندما تفتح شبكة منتديات الحصن الاردنية؟_
_قسم الكمبيوتر والانترنت وقسم الامن والحماية والشبكات_  


_5. شخص تكن له الولاء والإحترام ؟_
_حسان_ 




_6. من أكثر أعضاء المنتدى تحوز على اهتمامك؟_
_ما بدي احكيلك_ 
__




_7. ذهبت لرحلة خاصة وقيل لك_ 

_بأنه سيرافقك في هذه الرحلة عضو من المنتدى_ 
_من تتمنى أن يكون هذا العضو ؟_
_ولله من التجربة اغلب الشباب بترافقو في الرحلات_ 
_اكيد عارفين حالهم_ 
__

_8. موقف مضحك صار معك هنا في المنتدى؟_
_اسئلو غسان واحمد وعبادة شو صار معي في سيارة حسان_ 
_احنا وعلى طريق عجلون_ 
__ 

_نورتي زهرة المطر_

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man 
_مرحبا ربيع_ 
_اهلين صديقي_  
_كيفك_ 
_الحمدلله شو اخبارك انت_ 
_شو وينك يا مان_ 
_مالك بطلت تقعد على الكرسي_
_حدا ضايقك_ 
_مشغول شوي يا مان_  

_بنيجي للاسلئله_ 
_تفضل عطوفتك_  
_1- شو رايك بالصداقة ؟_ 
_اشي حلو كتير_  


_2- حادثة حصلت معك ولا تستطيع نسيانها ؟_
_حوادث كتير يا مان .كل حياتي حوادث بعيد عنك_ 


_3- شو رايك بقيادة المراة للسيارة ؟ وخصوصا انه حاليا بالاردن راح تصير النسوان هن السائقات ؟_ 
_شو بدك احلى من هيك يا مان_  

_4- لو واحد اجى واستفزك شو بتعمل معه ؟_ 
_صعب شوي يا مان_  


_5- هل انت عصبي ؟_
_نعم بس بالعقل يا مان_  


_6- برايك الزواج يكون عن طريق حب او عن تعارف بس_
_مش شرط يا مان ..._
_بطلت تفرق في هاي الايام_  


_7- ما هو حلم حياتك ؟_
_الف العالم كلو يا مان_  


_8- ما رايك بالزواج ؟ هل تفكر بالزواج ام انك بتحكي بكير او انك مش ناوي ؟؟؟_
_بالنسبة للزواج هو سنة الحياة ..بالنسبة الي مش ناوي ومش مفكر .._
_يا رجل هو في احلى من الحرية .. يلعن ابو الجيزة الي بدها تربطني_  

_9- ربيع لو لقيت مصباح علاء الدين , ووهزيته وطلعلك المارد , وحكالك في الك ثلاث امنيات بحققلك اياهن ,,,,, شو هن الثلاث امنيات ؟؟؟_
_بصراحة ما بستنا المارد حتى يطلعلي ويقدملي الامنيات تبعونو ._
_الامنيات الي بدو يقدمه الي انا عملتهم من زمان يا مان ._
_الحمدلله ما في اشي في نفسي الا وبعملو . مش بحاجة للمارد ولا للمصباح_ 


_10- شو اسعار الاواعي عندكم ,, لانه انا اشتغلت بمحل بالرمثا وبدي اقارن الاسعار ؟؟؟_ 
_كويسة يا مان ... ميل عندي على المحل انا حاليا في الرمثا يا مان_  

وسلامتك وتعيش
كبير يا مان 
نورت _صحيح مبروك النيو لوك_

----------


## The Gentle Man

وين بالرمثا
حدد حتى ازورك
يعني انت بتشتغل بالرمثا ولا وين بالضبط  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_وين بالرمثا
حدد حتى ازورك
يعني انت بتشتغل بالرمثا ولا وين بالضبط 
_


 نعم بشتغل بالرمثا يا مان ...
ببعتلك  التفاصيل رسالة كمان شوي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## k,vm

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


مستر اكسو
ضحيه كرسي الاعتراف 
يالها من مفاجئه
نياااهاااي
سوف تجاوب عن كل تساؤلاتي
خخخخخخخخخخخخ
...............................

كيفك ربيع
ان شاء الله بخير
^_<
المهم

سوف نبدأالستجواب 
احم احم
:::::::::::::::::::::::
مستر اكس
ما اول موقع دخلت عليه لما اول مره فتحت فيها النت

""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""  """"""""
مستر اكس
 ما اول شخص تكلمت معاه في النت

""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""  """""""""""""""
مستر اكس
 اذا خيروك ان تعيش مع احد الاعضاء لمدة سنه من ستختار

""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""  """""""""""""
مستر اكس 
اذا اردت ان تضرب احد الاعضاء من ستضرب 

""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""  """""""""""""
مستر اكس
انتهى الاستجواب
................................
خخخخخخخخخخخ
ارجوا ان الا اكون ثقلت عليك الاسئله اكسو
يلا ربيع 
باااايوو 
^_^

----------


## بياض الثلج

يسعد مساك مستر اكس 
كون لا اعرفك ولا تعرفني 
ماذا تحب أن تقول لي كي أعرف من انت دون أتابعك ((زي النحلة))
 :Smile: 

تحياتي

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MR.X  
_اقتباس:

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
مساء الخير ربيع

مساء الورد 




كيفك

الحمدلله كيفك انتي 
شو لسى الكرسي مريح
تمام التمام 

خد هالكم سؤال لحتى ترتاح منيح
يسلمو ايديكي 
الله لا يحرمنا من عطوفتك وطلتك البهية 







1. من الاعضاء قريب الى قلبك بحكم الصداقه؟

بصراحة ما بقدر احدد . بس اغلبهم اصحابي 




2. ماذا تعني لك الكلمات التالية: 


شبكة منتديات الحصن الاردنية

عائلة جميلة جداا متعددة الافكار ومتعددة الجنسيات 
/المتواجدين الان
اغلبهم ضحايا كوكيز 
/ الدخول الى المنتدى كضيف
مرات بفوت كضيف لما اكون فايت من التلفون 
/ مدح مشاركة ضعيفة
واجب . وجبر الخواطر على الله 
/ التعليق على مشاركة لك بسيئة؟
حرية شخصية 






3. من الاعضاء تتمنى مقابلته شخصيا؟

وحدة بس  
اكيد عرفت حالها 
لا اغلب الي ما التقيت فيهم بتمنى التقي فيهم واتعرف عليهم 




4. أول قسم في المنتدى تدخل له عندما تفتح شبكة منتديات الحصن الاردنية؟
قسم الكمبيوتر والانترنت وقسم الامن والحماية والشبكات  


5. شخص تكن له الولاء والإحترام ؟

حسان 






6. من أكثر أعضاء المنتدى تحوز على اهتمامك؟

ما بدي احكيلك 







7. ذهبت لرحلة خاصة وقيل لك  

بأنه سيرافقك في هذه الرحلة عضو من المنتدى 

من تتمنى أن يكون هذا العضو ؟ 
ولله من التجربة اغلب الشباب بترافقو في الرحلات 
اكيد عارفين حالهم 






8. موقف مضحك صار معك هنا في المنتدى؟ 
اسئلو غسان واحمد وعبادة شو صار معي في سيارة حسان 
احنا وعلى طريق عجلون 




نورتي زهرة المطر 



_

برضو بحكيلك الكرسي منور بوجودك
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MR.X 					 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> اولا: اذا خيرت الزواج بين مرأه فائقه الجمال لكن طائشه وغبيه...
> وامرأه متوسط الجمال لكن كبيره بالسن ((في العقد الرابع من العمر))...
> وامرأه صغيره ومثقفه ومتعلمه وذكيه وحنونه لكن بشعه جدا...
> ...


بس انت ماجاوبت على سؤالي....السؤال مش عشوائي..كل خيار اله معنى بعلم النفس
بعدين ما بصير تطلق حكم عام ان الي بتجوز حمار :Bl (14):

----------


## غسان

ربيع انتظرني .. قرب دوري ...

----------


## شجر الأربعين

أنا عنجد حابه أتعرف على أعضاء المنتدى وأناقشكوا في هذا الحوار الجيد :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

امرأه فائقه الجمال لكن طائشه وغبيه...

_وامرأه صغيره ومثقفه ومتعلمه وذكيه وحنونه لكن بشعه جدا..._

_ربيع اتجوز الثنتين بتعيش ملك_

----------


## ساره

ربيع ...حلوه كتير اجوبتك :Smile:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  ربيع يعطيك العافية

----------


## غسان

_ربيع ... مساء الخير .._ 

_*_
_*_
_*_
_اول شي ... وينك ..؟؟؟؟_

_بداية  احكيلي .. عن ربيع الهكر ... ربيع الانسان .. ربيع  لعيب التريكس .._

_ربيع بين الشغل والانترنت والاهل والاصدقاء  كيف يمر يومك ..؟؟؟_

_شو سبب تغيرك لاسمك من اكس مان فيرست ... ل مستر اكس_

_ربيع السهره دايما مميزه معك ... شو بتعنيلك السهرات ... وقعدات الشباب ..؟؟؟_ 

_شو اخر خبطاتك الصحفيه .. قصدي الهكريه ..؟؟؟_ 

_لاي درجة انت متسامح ..وما هو اكثر ما يزعجك من المجتمع ..؟؟؟_

_الاحلام .. هل تتحقق ..؟؟ وما هي اهم احلامك ..؟؟_

_شو اكثر اغنيه بتحبها ..؟؟؟ ولمين بتسمع ؟؟_

*اذا كان بأيدك ترجع العمر لورى .. لوين بترجعه وليش ..؟؟*

*هل قوة الشخصية (( غرور ))..؟؟وهل اصبحت الطيبة ((هبل))..؟؟*


_اي المبدأين تطبق  ..؟؟_

_مبدأ عبدالله رويشد ..((الي نساك انساه ..)) .. ولا مبدأ ديانا كرزون ..((انساني ما بنساك ..))_

_في تشكيلك لحكومتك من تختار ؟ موضحا الحقائب واصحابها
__
__
_*الحب والصداقة ..؟؟ ايهما تختار اذا كان علبك ذلك ..؟؟ولماذا ..؟؟*

*ايهم اجمل ..البارحة ام اليوم ام غدا ..*

*هل انت راضٍ عن نفسك ..؟؟؟*

_هل السكوت يعني الخضوع .. ؟؟وهل هو اشارة للقوة ام علامة ضعف ..؟؟_

*اختر عشر اعضاء .. واكتب بجنب كل واحد فيهم كلمة.. لقب..نصيحة.. الي بدك اياه ..*


_اتمنى لك الاستمتاع ...._

----------


## زهره التوليب

ربيع كيفك ؟؟
وين هالغيبه؟ شكلك مليت منا  :Db465236ff: 
انا حبيت اخفف عنك شوي...بس شايفه مافي اسئله..والجو ساكن...فحبيت احركه بشوبه اسئله  :Db465236ff: 

تفضل:

 1: ياورد مين علمك تجرح ,,, لمن توجه هذه العباره ؟؟ 

2: اعتذار الرجل للمرأه ذل أم احترام للذات ؟؟

3- هل بحياتك قصة حب الان ؟؟ 

4- هل ترى ان الحب الاول ناجح ام فاشل ؟؟

5 - رتب هذه الكلمات على حسب اهميتها عندك المال - الحب - الصديق - المستقبل المهني - العائلة !!!!

6 - اغمض عينيك دقيقه وتخيل قبلها انك صاحب الموقع ما هو اول قرار ستتخذه ؟

7 - ايهم اكثر وبصراحه استلامك للرسائل خاصه ام ارسالك للرسائل خاصه ؟

8- مارأيك بالغيره ؟


9- ماذا تقول لمن ظلمك ؟؟

10- سر لاول مره تقوله لنا؟؟


11- هل وضعك كلمة منقول لموضوع نقلته تزعجك ؟؟

12- ماهي الحيوانات التي قمت بتربيتها قبل ذلك ؟؟

13- كتاب حياتك بما تصفه في كلمات معدوده ؟؟

14- شخص تفتقده ,, من هو ؟؟ ليس شرطا ان يكون عضوا !!!!!

15- قرار اتخذته وتسرعت به ومن ثم ندمت عليه؟؟

16- لا اسمع لا ارى لا اتكلم ,, متى تطبق هذه المقوله بحياتك ؟؟

17- قم بتوجيه نصائح الى خمس اعضاء قم باختيارهم انت ؟؟

18- ماهو اكثر شي يحرجك ؟؟


19- ملحوظه لاحظتها على عضو من الاعضاء ماهي ؟؟ ومن هو العضو ؟؟

20- شيء حدث بحياتك غير مجرى حياتك ؟؟

21- كلمة تتمنى سماعها كل يوم ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مرحبا ربيع 

وين هالغيبة بطلت تبين لا عندي ولا عند غيري 
ان شاء الله تكون غيبتك خير 


سؤال واحد ربيع 
صديق امنك على كل شيء هل تفكر بخيانته او عمل اي شي لكي تضر به لكي ترضي غرورك وتحقيق النجاح على حسابه ؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

مرحبا ربيع 

وصحه عافية على الغدا  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


1- لو بتحب وحده
وهالبنت طلبت انك تنساها  يا ترى بتنساها ولا لأ



ما رايك بالانتقام ممن كنت تحب

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

مرحبا ربيع 
بعدك مرتاح بالعقدة ( بتوقع لأ )
انا عندي سؤال واحد وهو
لو جرحك من تحب بكلمة انت السبب فيها ماذا تفعل؟ 


خليك مرتاح بالقعدة
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## روائع

مرحباااااااا يا شباب الموضوع رائع ونايس كتير واتمنا انو اكون مشارك فيو  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة k,vm 
_خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ_ 

_مستر اكسو_
_ضحيه كرسي الاعتراف_ 
_يالها من مفاجئه_
_نياااهاااي_
_سوف تجاوب عن كل تساؤلاتي_
_خخخخخخخخخخخخ_
_..............................._
_تفضل_
_كيفك ربيع_
_ان شاء الله بخير_
_الحمدلله يا مان_
_^_<_
_المهم_
_نعم_
_سوف نبدأالستجواب_ 
_احم احم_
_:::::::::::::::::::::::_
_مستر اكس_
_ما اول موقع دخلت عليه لما اول مره فتحت فيها النت_
_بصراحة اول ما بلشت في سنة 96 او 97 مش متذكر ._
_كنت افوت مواقع مش كويسة يعني عيب احكيلك شو هي اكيد لحالك عرفتها._ 

_""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""  """"""""_
_مستر اكس_
_ما اول شخص تكلمت معاه في النت_
_مش متذكر يا صاحبي_  
_""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""  """""""""""""""_
_مستر اكس_
_اذا خيروك ان تعيش مع احد الاعضاء لمدة سنه من ستختار_
_بفضل اعيش لحالي يا صديقي_  
_""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""  """""""""""""_
_مستر اكس_ 
_اذا اردت ان تضرب احد الاعضاء من ستضرب_ 
_الكل محترمين ومتل اخواني واكتر_ 
_""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""  """""""""""""_
_مستر اكس_
_انتهى الاستجواب_
_نورت يا مان_ 
_................................_
_خخخخخخخخخخخ_
_ارجوا ان الا اكون ثقلت عليك الاسئله اكسو_
_يلا ربيع_ 
_باااايوو_  
_^_^_
_خد راحتك ابو شريك ولا يهمك_

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هـنـاء  
_يسعد مساك مستر اكس 
كون لا اعرفك ولا تعرفني 
ماذا تحب أن تقول لي كي أعرف من انت دون أتابعك ((زي النحلة))


تحياتي
_


 ما شاء الله انتي عضوة قديمة بس ما شاءت الظروف انو نحكي مع بعض من خلال المنتدى .
اجمالا نورتي واهلين فيكي في كرسي الاعتراف

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MR.X  
اقتباس:

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
مساء الخير ربيع 
مساء الورد  




كيفك 
الحمدلله كيفك انتي 
شو لسى الكرسي مريح
تمام التمام 

خد هالكم سؤال لحتى ترتاح منيح
يسلمو ايديكي 
الله لا يحرمنا من عطوفتك وطلتك البهية 









1. من الاعضاء قريب الى قلبك بحكم الصداقه؟ 
بصراحة ما بقدر احدد . بس اغلبهم اصحابي  




2. ماذا تعني لك الكلمات التالية: 


شبكة منتديات الحصن الاردنية 
عائلة جميلة جداا متعددة الافكار ومتعددة الجنسيات 
/المتواجدين الان
اغلبهم ضحايا كوكيز 
/ الدخول الى المنتدى كضيف
مرات بفوت كضيف لما اكون فايت من التلفون 
/ مدح مشاركة ضعيفة
واجب . وجبر الخواطر على الله 
/ التعليق على مشاركة لك بسيئة؟
حرية شخصية 








3. من الاعضاء تتمنى مقابلته شخصيا؟ 
وحدة بس  
اكيد عرفت حالها 
لا اغلب الي ما التقيت فيهم بتمنى التقي فيهم واتعرف عليهم 






4. أول قسم في المنتدى تدخل له عندما تفتح شبكة منتديات الحصن الاردنية؟
قسم الكمبيوتر والانترنت وقسم الامن والحماية والشبكات  


5. شخص تكن له الولاء والإحترام ؟ 
حسان  






6. من أكثر أعضاء المنتدى تحوز على اهتمامك؟ 
ما بدي احكيلك 









7. ذهبت لرحلة خاصة وقيل لك  

بأنه سيرافقك في هذه الرحلة عضو من المنتدى  

من تتمنى أن يكون هذا العضو ؟ 

ولله من التجربة اغلب الشباب بترافقو في الرحلات 
اكيد عارفين حالهم 










8. موقف مضحك صار معك هنا في المنتدى؟ 
اسئلو غسان واحمد وعبادة شو صار معي في سيارة حسان 
احنا وعلى طريق عجلون 






نورتي زهرة المطر  





برضو بحكيلك الكرسي منور بوجودك
_



 مبسوطة حضرتك  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 
كمان مرة نورتي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_بس انت ماجاوبت على سؤالي....السؤال مش عشوائي..كل خيار اله معنى بعلم النفس
بعدين ما بصير تطلق حكم عام ان الي بتجوز حمار
_


  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
هاد رائي الشخصي وانا بعدني مصر عليه ...
ولما تشوفيني تجوزت ذكريني في هاد الكلام  :Db465236ff:

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_امرأه فائقه الجمال لكن طائشه وغبيه...


وامرأه صغيره ومثقفه ومتعلمه وذكيه وحنونه لكن بشعه جدا...



ربيع اتجوز الثنتين بتعيش ملك 

_


  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
الحمد لله انا مبسوط بدون الثنتين يا مان 
واكتر من هيك عبث :Db465236ff:

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ساره  
_ربيع ...حلوه كتير اجوبتك_


 هاد من لطفك سارة 
نورتي

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
_ ربيع يعطيك العافية_


 الله يعافيكي مها 
بس على شو  :SnipeR (19): 
شريرة انتي  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان 
_ربيع ... مساء الخير .._ 

_مساء الورد اهلين مستر غسان_ 
_*_
_*_
_*_
_اول شي ... وينك ..؟؟؟؟_

_مشغول شوي يا مان وكنت بجولة سياحية سريعة خارج البلاد_ 
_بداية احكيلي .. عن ربيع الهكر ... ربيع الانسان .. ربيع لعيب التريكس .._
_شخص عادي جدا عندي طموح كبير اني اوصل لا اي اشي انا بدي اياه او بنوي انو اجيبو ._
_بحب الاشي الي اسمو صعب . بعشق المغامرة وروح قلبي الاشي الممنوع ._
_قلبي قوي لدرجة انو مرات بحس حالي ما عندي قلب مع اني طيب وقلبي حنون وحساس لدرجة ._
_لعبتي البرامج والفيروسات اغلبهم صحابي_ 
_كان عندي هدف واحد ومن 6 سنين وانا بحاول اني اعملو وما تعبت ولا يئست وعملتو والحمدلله_ 
_ما بقدر احكيلك شو هو هون علشان ممكن انضر من ورى الحكي ._
_وسلامت فهمك ابو شريك ._
_بالنسبة للتريكس_ 
_بضيع نص عمري ولا بضيع لعبة تريكس ولمة الشباب الحلوة الي بعد عشر سنين راح اتذكرها انا وانتو ._
_بالمختصر ابو شريك انا خليط من الف نوع من البشر_ 


_ربيع بين الشغل والانترنت والاهل والاصدقاء كيف يمر يومك ..؟؟؟_
_كنت مرتب اموري وعندي تنسيق كبير في ما مضى بس حاليا تخربطت اموري كلها ._
_دوام من الصبح في المحل طبعا انا شابك انترنت عن طريق الموبايل متل ما بتعرف . بقضي نهاري طالع وفايت من المنتدى اكيد انت بتنتبه على هاي الشغلة ._
_بحب السهر كتير والليل من اعز اصحابي ._
_بس حاليا زادت المسؤليات عندي وتكركبت اموري شو ي._
_بخلص دوامي وبمر شوي عند الشباب على النت . ممكن اقعد وممكن لا ._
_بيني وبينك صدقا مليت علشان ما ضل اشي ما عملتو في الانترنت ._


_شو سبب تغيرك لاسمك من اكس مان فيرست ... ل مستر اكس_
_بصراحة يا صاحبي ما في سبب محدد بس الاساس انو شفت توقيع وعجبني وعلشان هيك غيرت اسمي_ 


_ربيع السهره دايما مميزه معك ... شو بتعنيلك السهرات ... وقعدات الشباب ..؟؟؟_ 

_احلى ايام العمر يا مان . يارجل اذا هسا ما سهرنا ولعبنا وضحكنا متى بدنا نسهر لما يصر عمرنا 50 سنة ._
_السهرة مع الشباب ومعك صدقا لا تمل يا غسان . بكفي انو منسهر مع احلى عالم_ 
_شو اخر خبطاتك الصحفيه .. قصدي الهكريه ..؟؟؟_ 
_اذا بحكيلك بنحبس يا مان_ 
_بعدين_ 


_لاي درجة انت متسامح ..وما هو اكثر ما يزعجك من المجتمع ..؟؟؟_
_كتير بغرش ... وبموت لما اتعامل مع الاغبياء ._


_الاحلام .. هل تتحقق ..؟؟ وما هي اهم احلامك ..؟؟_
_ما في اشي صعب الحمدلله_ 
_اول في اول كل اشي بتحقق يا صاحبي_ 


_شو اكثر اغنيه بتحبها ..؟؟؟ ولمين بتسمع ؟؟_
_دارت الايام_ 
_ام كلثوم_ 


_اذا كان بأيدك ترجع العمر لورى .. لوين بترجعه وليش ..؟؟_
_برجع 12 سنة_ 
_بتمنى اني ما حبيت يا مان_ 


_هل قوة الشخصية (( غرور ))..؟؟وهل اصبحت الطيبة ((هبل))..؟؟_

_بالعكس قوة الشخصية مش غرور . والطيبة مش هبل_  

_اي المبدأين تطبق ..؟؟_


_مبدأ عبدالله رويشد ..((الي نساك انساه ..)) .. ولا مبدأ ديانا كرزون ..((انساني ما بنساك ..))_

_طبعا الاول ... الي نساك انساه وكسر وراه جرة كمان .. الله وعلي معو_ 
_في تشكيلك لحكومتك من تختار ؟ موضحا الحقائب واصحابها_
_اعفيني من هاد السؤال معليش صديقي_ 



_الحب والصداقة ..؟؟ ايهما تختار اذا كان علبك ذلك ..؟؟ولماذا ..؟؟_
_الصداقة طبعا ... بس للاسف مفهوم الصداقة في هاي الايام صار تافه بين البنت والشب_ 


_ايهم اجمل ..البارحة ام اليوم ام غدا .._
_بالنسبة لغيري الي راح ما بتعوض . بس بالنسبة الي الخير في الجايات ._
_وعندي امل انو الجايات احسن من الرايحات_ 


_هل انت راضٍ عن نفسك ..؟؟؟_

_الحمدلله_ 
_هل السكوت يعني الخضوع .. ؟؟وهل هو اشارة للقوة ام علامة ضعف ..؟_
_السكوت قوة بالنسبة الي_


_اختر عشر اعضاء .. واكتب بجنب كل واحد فيهم كلمة.. لقب..نصيحة.. الي بدك اياه .._
_ ابو شريك كمان اعفيني_




_اتمنى لك الاستمتاع ...._ 
_حبيبي غسان_ 
_سامحني على عدم الاجابة على بعض الاسئلة_

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب 
_ربيع كيفك ؟؟_
_اهلين زهرة_  
_وين هالغيبه؟ شكلك مليت منا_ 
_بالعكس زهرة الله يسامحك بس كنت مشغول شوي وما كنت في البلد_ 
_انا حبيت اخفف عنك شوي...بس شايفه مافي اسئله..والجو ساكن...فحبيت احركه بشوبه اسئله_ 
_بتنوري انتي في اي وقت_  
_تفضل:_
_يسلمو_  
_1: ياورد مين علمك تجرح ,,, لمن توجه هذه العباره ؟؟_ 
_لبنت انا امنتها على كتير من اسراري بس للاسف مش عارف شو غير عقلها وتغير نفسيتها فجئة.._
_اجمالا انا مش زعلان منها .._
_انا بتمنالها كل خير ونجاح ._
_من كل قلبي ولله_   
_2: اعتذار الرجل للمرأه ذل أم احترام للذات ؟؟_
_احترام للذات طبعا وانا بعتبر ثقة بالنفس كمان . ما في عندي مشكلة من الاعتذار اذا كنت انا مخطئ ._  
_3- هل بحياتك قصة حب الان ؟؟_ 
_طبعا ........................... لا_  
_4- هل ترى ان الحب الاول ناجح ام فاشل ؟؟_
_بالنسبة الي فاشل اكيد ... بس مش من جهتي كان_  
_5 - رتب هذه الكلمات على حسب اهميتها عندك المال - الحب - الصديق - المستقبل المهني - العائلة !!!!_
_العائلة_ 
_الصديق_ 
_المستقبل المهني_ 
_المال_ 
_الحب_  
_6 - اغمض عينيك دقيقه وتخيل قبلها انك صاحب الموقع ما هو اول قرار ستتخذه ؟_
_بشطب كلمة كبارالشخصيات من فهرس الموقع كله علشان انا بكره هاي الكلمة كتير وكرهت اسمي علشان هاي الكلمة بجنبو ..وانا زعلان كتير عن جد_  

_7 - ايهم اكثر وبصراحه استلامك للرسائل خاصه ام ارسالك للرسائل خاصه ؟_
_الرسائل الواردة اكتر ... عندي 100/100_ 
_8- مارأيك بالغيره ؟_
_حلوة ومش حلوة ... وضمن حدود معينة .. اذا تحولت للشك بتكون مشكلة_  

_9- ماذا تقول لمن ظلمك ؟؟_
_روح الله يسامحك ..._
_وحسابك بعدين ... بس افضالك_  
_10- سر لاول مره تقوله لنا؟؟_
_بصراحة .... بلاش حدا يزعل من كلامي ..._
_بكون احسن_  


_11- هل وضعك كلمة منقول لموضوع نقلته تزعجك ؟؟_
_بالعكس ..._
_بس اغلب الاشياء الي بنقلها انا شخصيا ما بنقلها متل ما هي . انا بضيف عليها وبعدل عليها وبصحح بعض الاخطاء الي فيها علشان تكون مزبوطة على الاخر ..._ 

_12- ماهي الحيوانات التي قمت بتربيتها قبل ذلك ؟؟_
_طير ... ببغاء_  
_13- كتاب حياتك بما تصفه في كلمات معدوده ؟؟_
_سلسلة مثيرة من الاحداث الخطيرة_  
_14- شخص تفتقده ,, من هو ؟؟ ليس شرطا ان يكون عضوا !!!!!_
_بصراحة ولا حدا زهرة_  
_15- قرار اتخذته وتسرعت به ومن ثم ندمت عليه؟؟_
_مش متذكر ولله_  
_16- لا اسمع لا ارى لا اتكلم ,, متى تطبق هذه المقوله بحياتك ؟؟_
_لما يكون الوضع محرج_  
_17- قم بتوجيه نصائح الى خمس اعضاء قم باختيارهم انت ؟؟_
_اعفيني زهرة_  
_18- ماهو اكثر شي يحرجك ؟؟_ 
_مش متذكر انو في اشي بحرجني ..._
_اذا حكيت اني ما بستحي من اشي ممكن تحكي هاد وقح ... واذا حكتلك انو ممكن انو في اشي بنحرج منو بكون كذاب_  


_19- ملحوظه لاحظتها على عضو من الاعضاء ماهي ؟؟ ومن هو العضو ؟؟_
_كمان اعفيني زهرة_  
_20- شيء حدث بحياتك غير مجرى حياتك ؟؟_
_لحظة ضعف تحولت الى لحظة انطلاق وامل في الحياة_  
_21- كلمة تتمنى سماعها كل يوم ؟؟_
_الله يرضى عليك يا ربيع ... روح الله يوفقك ويفتحها بوجهك ..._
_من امي طبعا_  


 شرفتي زهرة تعالي كل يوم  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام 
_مرحبا ربيع_ 
_مرحبتين هلا محمد_  


_وين هالغيبة بطلت تبين لا عندي ولا عند غيري_ 
_ان شاء الله تكون غيبتك خير_ 
_مشغول شوي يا مان_ 
_بعدين انا بميل عليك وحضرتك بتكون مش مداوم وانا حاليا عندك في المحل وومعاليك معطل الليلة_  

_سؤال واحد ربيع_  
صديق امنك على كل شيء هل تفكر بخيانته او عمل اي شي لكي تضر به لكي ترضي غرورك وتحقيق النجاح على حسابه ؟
طبعا لا ...

----------


## anoucha

مرحبا مستر اكس كيفك 
سؤالي هو 
شو رايك بمواضيييييييييع جنتل مان هل هي مفيدة ام لا

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man 
_مرحبا ربيع_ 
_يا 100 مرحبا يا مان_ 
_انا زعلان منك على فكرة ..._
_بتمر من قبال محلي وما بتفوت عندي اي مان .._ 
_وصحه عافية على الغدا_ 
_راحت عليك يا صاحبي مع انو ما في اشي من الواجب_  

_1- لو بتحب وحده_
_وهالبنت طلبت انك تنساها يا ترى بتنساها ولا لأ_ 
_بدون تفكير ..._
_الله معها والله يوفقها وريتها تتهنى ان شاء الله ..._
_هي مقتنعة في الي بتعملو وهي مسؤولة عن اعمالها .._ 





_ما رايك بالانتقام ممن كنت تحب_
_عيب ... مش من شيم الرجال ..._
_مش القوة انك تنتقم من بنت ... بتكون تافه اذا بتعمل هيك_ 
_نورت يا مان_

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MR.X 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب 
> ربيع كيفك ؟؟
> اهلين زهرة  
> وين هالغيبه؟ شكلك مليت منا 
> بالعكس زهرة الله يسامحك بس كنت مشغول شوي وما كنت في البلد 
> انا حبيت اخفف عنك شوي...بس شايفه مافي اسئله..والجو ساكن...فحبيت احركه بشوبه اسئله 
> ...



يعطيك العافيه

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MR.X 					 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ما رايك بالانتقام ممن كنت تحب
> عيب ... مش من شيم الرجال ...
> ...



 :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_مرحبا ربيع_  
_يا مرحبتين_ 
_نورتي_  
_بعدك مرتاح بالعقدة ( بتوقع لأ )_
_بالعكس_ 
_بس مشغول_ 
_انا عندي سؤال واحد وهو_
_تفضلي_ 
_لو جرحك من تحب بكلمة انت السبب فيها ماذا تفعل؟_
_اول اشي انا ما بحب ولا عندي حبيبة ولا ناوي ان شاء الله .. بدك تحكي معقد احكي عادي .._
_كل شخص وقناعاتو_ 
_المهم انا راح اجاوبك ._ 
_الي بدو يحب بدو يغرش كتير .._
_وبدو يسامح كتير وبدو يصير ارنب نشيط ويكون مبسوط بكيفو ._
_الحب حلوة بس للاسف كل شخص الو اسلوبو في الحب ._
_ما في قاعدة ولا قانون معين بقيدك في امور لازم تمشي عليها لما تحب او تحبي ._ 
_نورتي كمان مرة واهلين فيكي_  


_خليك مرتاح بالقعدة_
__

 :SnipeR (19):

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha 
_مرحبا مستر اكس كيفك_ 
_مرحبتين نورتي_  
_سؤالي هو_  
شو رايك بمواضيييييييييع جنتل مان هل هي مفيدة ام لا
جنتل مان كلو مفيد ... كيف مواضيعو بدها تكون ..
ولله يا انوشة الي فترة مشغول ومش عم اتابع الموضي بشكل عام ..._بس جنتل مان زوق واكيد مواضيعو متلو راح تكون_  
 نورتي انوشة

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MR.X  
_اقتباس:

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha 
مرحبا مستر اكس كيفك 
مرحبتين نورتي  
سؤالي هو  
شو رايك بمواضيييييييييع جنتل مان هل هي مفيدة ام لا
جنتل مان كلو مفيد ... كيف مواضيعو بدها تكون ..
ولله يا انوشة الي فترة مشغول ومش عم اتابع الموضي بشكل عام ...بس جنتل مان زوق واكيد مواضيعو متلو راح تكون  
نورتي انوشة_ 


 يا عيني عليك
كبير يا مان 
يسلموا على الاجابة الرائعه من شخص رائع

----------


## swat_vip

متى اخر مرة خسرت فيها بالتركس يا ابو شريك

وثاني شي عرفتني؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## شجر الأربعين

*يا العالي عالي خبلرني كيف بدي أشارك في كرسي الإعتراف  أنا حبه اخوذ في هذه التجربه*

----------


## swat_vip

كيفك يا مان سؤالي ؟ شو السبب اللي خلاك تحب المنتدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟ :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

_الله يعطيك العافيه ربيع .. كان الكرسي معك اكثر من رائع ..._

----------

